# FROM BC TO WAIST LENGTH! Natural growth and health CHALLENGE. Spinoff for 09 BC.



## Prettyeyes (Jun 27, 2010)

*FROM BC TO WAIST LENGTH! Natural growth and health CHALLENGE. SPINOFF.*

*FROM BC TO WAIST LENGTH! Natural growth and health CHALLENGE. Spinoff.* 
Requirements to join:

1. You must be 100% natural.
2. You must be serious. 
3. You must have BC'd in 2009 and/ or have no more than 9 inches and no less than 5 inches of stretched hair. LESS THAN 5 INCHES GO TO ORIGINAL CHALLENGE.http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=479554 (Exceptions may be made for people who have lost hair due to ill-health or trauma and those on the border) PM Platinum.
4. Your hair goals must be for healthy, natural WL or beyond hair.

*HOW THE CHALLENGE WILL WORK!*

Please, check in twice monthly minimum this is a support-group style challenge.* We will be giving feedback, asking questions and giving praise.*

The focus will be on *WHAT IS WORKING* and if something is not working addressing it immediately. Please ask for help asap so there are *MINIMAL SETBACKS!!*

*KNOWLEDGE OF YOUR HAIR TYPE.* Know your hair type and what it needs. Please have or be trying hard to develop a regimen that is suitable for your hair type.

*CONSISTENCY* is key, if you are not consistent, you will slow your progress and may sustain damage. Posting regularly here can keep you on track and focused.

*UPDATES* for hair length and hair health will be done in JUNE and DECEMBER of each year and any other time you want to. Measure hair, take pics and check condition. Inform us whenever you trim.

Each month a product/technique will be chosen as *Product/Technique of the Month* based on what was most beneficial to challegers in the previous month.

*CHALLENGE START DATE JULY 1, 2010.* Please have current pics and measurements posted by then. 

*THIS CHALLENGE DOSE NOT END UNTIL YOU TOUCH WL OR JULY 1, 2013.* Everyone should be there by then even if you, trim regularly, are tall, have a minor setback or grow slowly. If this part scares you this challenge is not for you.

*If you cut off long relaxed hair because you want long natural hair this challenge is especially for you*. I have knowledge about hair growth I grew dry SL relaxed hair to full MBL relaxed hair and then BC'd. I will grow it again and so will you.

*HAPPY HEALTHY NATURAL HAIR GROWING!!!!*


Exceptions:
The only way you can be in this challenge with more than 9 inches (round down if not a full inch) of hair is if you last relaxed on or after October 1, 2008 (There has to be a cut-off)

Transitioners can join when they BC if their hair is close in length on average to the length of most challengers at the time.

Naturals can join anytime if their hair is close in length on average to the length of most challengers at the time.

NO ONE MAY JOIN AFTER December 1, 2010. 

**SPINOFF*
Platinum will be the captain of this challenge, Aggie will be the co-captain and I will be honorary co-captain but I am in the original challenge due to BC date and length.*

Challengers:
1. Platinum @ 6 inches *CAPTAIN*
2. Aggie @ 6 inches? *co-captain*
3. BermudaBeauty @ 7 inches
4. [email protected] 5 inches?
5. StephElise @ 5 inches 
6. Manter26 @ 7 inches
7. Papoose @ 6 inches
8. Curly Lee @ 5 inches?
9. Winona @ 8 inches?
10. Sexysin985 @ 8 inches?
11. Anew @ 6 inches?
12. Cinnespice @ 3/6 inches (haircut)
13. EtherealEnigma @ 6 inches
14. beautifdlo @ 8 inches
15. MissAJ
16. Lishaboo @ 5 inches
17. Similie @ 9 inches
18. ConsiderCamille
19. Coolsista- Paris @ 7 inches
20. Harriettsdaughter @ 6 inches
21. Nikki2229 @ 8 inches
22. Uniqely Blessed @ 9 inches
23. Diva Esq @ 6 inches
24. Southernbeauty @ 6 inches

Joined betweenn July, 2 2010  and December 31, 2010
25. Grand Prix @ 10 inches
26. Key @ 7 inches
27. GreenD @ 8 inches
28. zazzi @ 8 inches
29. missjae09 @ 2/5 inches (layers)
30. ksk_xs @ 5 inches
31. countrychickd @ 6 inches
32. natalie20121 @ 5 inches
33. shay72 @ 5 inches
34. ajoke @ 5 inches
35. moore.1506 @ 5 inches


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jun 27, 2010)

I would love to join this challenge. I bc July 2009. 5 1/2 - 6 Inches...

Edit to update with measurement

Regime:
PrePoo: Olive Oil
Shampoo: Con Moisturizing
Deep Cond: Curls Tea Conditioner
Leave In: Deja Milk
Moisturie w/ BRBC
Seal w/ Olive Oil 
Co wash: Curls Sublime Coconut Conditioner or BeeMine Avocado Conditioner.


----------



## manter26 (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm in!!! Do I need to send a PM? 

I BC'd last summer and have about 7" of hair.


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jun 27, 2010)

WOOP WOOP! There are more ladeis joining and a list will be started soon.


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jun 27, 2010)

BUMPING>>>


----------



## cinnespice (Jun 27, 2010)

Joining the challenge.


----------



## winona (Jun 27, 2010)

I want in. I will be back to post regi and pics


I will shampoo with diluted (.4oz to 4oz water) Elucence Moisture Benefiting Shampoo or Clarifying Shampoo no more than once per week. Biweekly has been working for me lately

I will DC once a week at minimum. I will use heat in my hair for DCing (dryer, steam or heat cap)

I will wear some form of protective style 5 days a week (bun, cornrows, twists, ect). I have been doing this for about 6 days a week lately  SO SO SO lazy LMBO

I will always wash and style hair in sections to avoid major tangling issues.

I will not flat iron my hair more than once per year. 

I will post pics at least every two months begining July 1 HHG ladies


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jun 27, 2010)

winona said:


> I want in. I will be back to post regi and pics
> 
> 
> I will shampoo with diluted (.4oz to 4oz water) Elucence Moisture Benefiting Shampoo or Clarifying Shampoo no more than once per week. Biweekly has been working for me lately
> ...


 
Great hair and I like how you seem so serious!!!


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jun 27, 2010)

*Ok since you are still early let's talk about what you have been using so that you can choose your first product/technique of the month.*


----------



## cinnespice (Jun 27, 2010)

I forgot to put up my info.
I have been natural for about 2 years  for most of my hair except the front that i permed for weaves. My hair had enough of the perm and decided to drop out in 2 places in the front of my hair. So I decided to to chop of the front of my hair and about 5 inches in the back. I knew nothing about hair care and started to google one day and came upon this website. My hair was not healthy at all, so I chopped again in feb to get rid of any possible permed ends in the front and about 3 inches all around. My hair is now is about 6 inches but the front is is only about 2.5 inches. 
My hair is much healther now that i have a regimine.
Im done with the chopping.
Time to get with growing my hair.
I need to put up a fotki but im lazy, will do sometime within the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jun 27, 2010)

cinnespice said:


> I forgot to put up my info.
> I have been natural for about 2 years for most of my hair except the front that i permed for weaves. My hair had enough of the perm and decided to drop out in 2 places in the front of my hair. So I decided to to chop of the front of my hair and about 5 inches in the back. I knew nothing about hair care and started to google one day and came upon this website. My hair was not healthy at all, so I chopped again in feb to get rid of any possible permed ends in the front and about 3 inches all around. My hair is now is about 6 inches but the front is is only about 2.5 inches.
> My hair is much healther now that i have a regimine.
> Im done with the chopping.
> ...


Excellent HHG and step away from the scissors!


----------



## Lishaboo (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm in, I just BC on Thursday!

So my plan is to co-wash every two days.

Deep Condition every 2 weeks.

Protective styles will be braids (tree braids), flat twist and sew-in weaves (I think). 

I will post some pic later this week.


----------



## Similie (Jun 27, 2010)

Joining! I have always been natural just never really took care of my hair. I will be juicing with my S-curl everyday and sealing with some sort of oil. Shampooing weekly. DC'ing weekly, Co-wash 1-2 times a week, and protective styling with buns and braids (not sure of the kind just yet)


----------



## Papoose (Jun 27, 2010)

So I'm gonna join.  I have been natural for too long not to be healthy at goal length.  Maybe this challenge will keep me on point.  I have about 5-7 inches, but it's shorter in the front due to poor care and setbacks.  Right now, I have synthetic braids in.  I'll post my pics, regi and such soon.


----------



## 4bslbound (Jun 27, 2010)

I want to join this one! My last relaxer was in July 09. Most of my relaxed hair is gone, but stretched, I have about 6-8 inches (uneven due to relaxed ends).

My protective style will be sew-ins for at least next year or when I have about 12 inches.

I will upload pics this week also. 

Supplements such as MSM, biotin, chlorella, ACV, and kelp will be a part of my daily diet for total body health.

Products on scalp will include esssential oils (scalp issues due to inflammation) and MT/MTG mixture. When I take my installs down, I will wear it out for a week to  deep condition it, and treat it with protein.


----------



## winona (Jun 27, 2010)

Prettyeyes said:


> *Ok since you are still early let's talk about what you have been using so that you can choose your first product/technique of the month.*



I use elucence to shampoo diluted when i want to wash my scalp. I use wdt either straight(cooler months) or diluted (warmer months) as a leave in, I make a kokum butter based moisturizer that I apply over that and seal with either UNpetroleum Jelly or Kemi butter that I make.  I may sometimes change up some of the ingredients in my homemade concoctions but I always leave the kokum butter in them because my hair loves that stuff. I am already in the bootcamp and DC challenge so my hair is in cornrows leading to a twistout frenchbraid.  I always do everything in sections bc my hair can be very overwhelming if I don't.  I use seamless combs ( STAR and MP) and fingers for styling and detangling.  the reason why I make alot of my own stuff is I got tired of companies reformulating stuff for the worse.  This way I never have to change the formula unless my hair tells me so.  Hmmmm I think that's it.


----------



## bride91501 (Jun 27, 2010)

I hope I can join- I bc'd on 5/31/10.

I had about 3.5" of hair after I bc'd, 8 months after my last (and final!) relaxer. 

I plan to stay weaved up in a full weave- no hair out- until I reach SL. I'll then pc with my own hair until I reach my ultimate goal of MBL (or WL? Who knows!). Below is my current regimen:

-Co-wash weekly 
-castor oil edges and scalp every other day
-DC twice month
-Shampoo once/month
-keep weave in for 8 weeks, wear hair out for 1 week before next install
-protein treatment between installs


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jun 28, 2010)

bride91501 said:


> I hope I can join- I bc'd on 5/31/10.
> 
> I had about 3.5" of hair after I bc'd, 8 months after my last (and final!) relaxer.
> 
> ...


 Please join the original challenge! Link in OP!


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jun 28, 2010)

4bslbound said:


> I want to join this one! My last relaxer was in July 09. Most of my relaxed hair is gone, but stretched, I have about 6-8 inches (uneven due to relaxed ends).
> 
> My protective style will be sew-ins for at least next year or when I have about 12 inches.
> 
> ...


 You must BC before you can join!


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jun 28, 2010)

winona said:


> I use elucence to shampoo diluted when i want to wash my scalp. I use wdt either straight(cooler months) or diluted (warmer months) as a leave in, I make a kokum butter based moisturizer that I apply over that and seal with either UNpetroleum Jelly or Kemi butter that I make. I may sometimes change up some of the ingredients in my homemade concoctions but I always leave the kokum butter in them because my hair loves that stuff. I am already in the bootcamp and DC challenge so my hair is in cornrows leading to a twistout frenchbraid. I always do everything in sections bc my hair can be very overwhelming if I don't. I use seamless combs ( STAR and MP) and fingers for styling and detangling. the reason why I make alot of my own stuff is I got tired of companies reformulating stuff for the worse. This way I never have to change the formula unless my hair tells me so. Hmmmm I think that's it.


 Excellent I also love to mix up stuff but too busy lately!


----------



## Curly Lee (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm in! I bc'ed in May of 09 I think. lol I can't really remember, my hair didn't grown any because I didn't take care of it womp womp. I'll update with pictures in a minute.

* Regimen *
Shampoo weekly with diluted KC Come Clean (looking to replace, but I like it as a clarifying poo, just not weekly)
DC Weekly w/ Aubrey Organics Island Naturals
Twist with homemade leave-in and seal with Shea Butter+Grapeseed Oil
Henna biweekly
Protein DC once a month or as needed
I just came out of a protective style for a month and I plan on trying to protective style for a month at a time, but it's REALLY hard because I like to play with my hair.
I also have a trimming problem! It's bad, when my ends get even a LITTLE bit rough feeling I just cut them and not a dusting either. I already know that's set me back about 2 inches. 
But this is a GREAT challenge end for me! Lord willing I will graduate from college May 2013 so December 2012 will be a big time for me, law school applications and senior year etc...
ETA:


----------



## bermudabeauty (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm in. I am 4a/3c hairtype. I have approximately 7 inches of hair

Regimine:

Co-Wash approx every 2-3 days with Suave Almond and Shea Butter.
Shampoo once every 7-10days with Neutrogena Triple Moisture Shampoo
Deep Condition when I wash every 7-10days with Neutrogena Triple Moisture Recovery Mask.
Moisturize with either: EVOO, or Wave Nouveau Finishing Lotion, or Herbal Essence Finishing Creme

Wear my hair in two strand twists daily. Straighten 4x/year to trim or as needed.

(click for larger view)
Twist out using Herbal Essence Finishing Creme
3 day hair after a wash n go
[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## CrissieD (Jun 28, 2010)

I want to join. I am not sure of the inches but my hair is SL in the shortest areas and between APL and BSL in the longest (the back) but I am a slow grower so I might actually need 2 full years to get to WL even though my hair is probably a little longer than 9 inches.

Oh and my hair is natural and always has been


----------



## SexySin985 (Jun 28, 2010)

Oh yes!!!! This is definitely the challange for me

I BC'ed on 7/30/09 (1 year Nappiversary approaching soon!!!) and that was the best decision I ever made

I will be getting my hair braided on Friday, July 2nd and I plan on wearing them for the remainder of the year.....

*Regimen for 7-1-2010 to 12-31-2010​*

Get hair Braided July 2nd 2010. (Will rebraid perimeter every 2 weeks)                                                                                                                              

Wash hair with diluted shampoo and deep condition under steamer every two weeks.

Moisturize twice daily with braid spray

Oil scalp with Boundless Tresses daily.

Take Vitamins EVERYDAY: 

2 Shen Min Tablets
	1 Iron Tablet
	1 GNC be-Wholesome VitaPak
             2000 mcg Biotin
             2000 mg MSM
Try to exercise regularly. 

Get adequate sleep.

Drink at least 4 9 oz. bottles of water.

Eat more fruits and vegetables.

Limit intake of sugars, sweets and fried foods. 

ETA: I will come back to this post to add before/after photos on Friday!!!


----------



## Anew (Jun 28, 2010)

Okay I'd like to join this challenge! I'll update this post with length pics later on tonight. I just need to find my card

My longest length is the nape, it stretches to shoulder length. Then I have shorter lengths right above that, my hair is really uneven but I'm just gonna let it grow on out

ETA My Regimen

Steam DC treatment once weekly
Co wash once weekly while in mini pixies
Redo mini pixies every other week or as needed
Moisturize and seal hair as needed
Wig it up over the pixies

So far I've been doing this and its been working for me


----------



## Anew (Jun 28, 2010)

Now that I think about it I'm just gonna break down and buy a tape measure just to make sure this is the challenge I'm supposed to be in


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jun 28, 2010)

Anew said:


> Now that I think about it I'm just gonna break down and buy a tape measure just to make sure this is the challenge I'm supposed to be in


 
LOL


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jun 28, 2010)

Regimen 
Shampoo weekly with Curls Shampoo (looking for a different Shampoo)
Cowash w/ Curls Sublime Coconut Condition or Beemine Bee Lovely 
DC Weekly w/ BeeMine BEEutiful Deep Conditioner or Curls Tea Conditioner
Protein DC once a month or as needed Beemine Avocado Conditioner
Leave in/ Light Moisturizer w/Beemine Deja Milk
Seal w/ Bee Love Hair
Detangle with Taliah Waajid Protective Mist Bodifer

Once i get settle in Biloxi,Ms i will find someone who can braid my hair.


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jun 28, 2010)

Loves Harmony said:


> Regimen
> Shampoo weekly with Curls Shampoo (looking for a different Shampoo)
> Cowash w/ Curls Sublime Coconut Condition or Beemine Bee Lovely
> DC Weekly w/ BeeMine BEEutiful Deep Conditioner or Curls Tea Conditioner
> ...


 
I need some Beemine products!


----------



## Miss AJ (Jun 28, 2010)

08/15/09 BCer checking in...my regimen is still being tweaked cuz I'm color treated now, but for about a week or so I've been on a braidout regimen, washing every 3-4 days, moisturizing and rebraiding at night, only combing/picking on wash days, finger combing in between.  I'm taking GNC Women's Ultra Mega Active and their HSN (which is changing back to Ultra Nourish once I finish this bottle), and as soon as I get off work I'm mixing up my own version of BT and will officially start using that on the 1st.


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jun 28, 2010)

Miss AJ said:


> 08/15/09 BCer checking in...my regimen is still being tweaked cuz I'm color treated now, but for about a week or so I've been on a braidout regimen, washing every 3-4 days, moisturizing and rebraiding at night, only combing/picking on wash days, finger combing in between. I'm taking GNC Women's Ultra Mega Active and their HSN (which is changing back to Ultra Nourish once I finish this bottle), and as soon as I get off work I'm mixing up my own version of BT and will officially start using that on the 1st.


 
Excellent, how many inches?


----------



## Miss AJ (Jun 28, 2010)

Oh crap, I haven't measured in MONTHS lol, but the back is touching the very top of my collarbone when stretched out...awww man, looks like i'll be doing an official measurement after work as well lol.


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jun 28, 2010)

*HAIR TYPE_Okay I was thinking today that as a relaxed head hair type is not as important but as a natural IT IS. You can not take care of something you can not understand. I am a mixture of 3c/4a and I have already begun treating the areas a bit differently and see better results! It doesn't matter which type you are it all looks great healthy and it all grows but you must claim it!
If you type your har wrong you will suffer by missing out on advice from people with the similar type!*

I was in shock when I seen thehairlabs hair the other day she is the exact mix of 3c/4a that I am (Fluffy curls (finer) and kinky coils (more wiry) mixed in!, I think our hair is awesome!!!! My hair is super dense and hers is more sparse!

What is your hair type??? Tell me how awesome it is!!!


----------



## ConsiderCamille (Jun 28, 2010)

I want to join! I bc'd to bald Feb 2009, pics coming soon!


----------



## beauti4dlo (Jun 28, 2010)

I would love to join!!!!! I big chopped in 2006, however I have not been the greatest at taking care of my hair. By now my hair should have been boomijg, however I believe I just have about 8 inches of hair.:-(    I've watched and checked back on lhcf as so many [email protected] beautiful hair blossomed with growth, as line sadly stayed the same. Fed up with It this weekend I declared that with much nourishment and care, I Will reach bsl if not mbl by next year.

Regime: cowash twice weekly, dc weekly. Protein treatment every three weeks. I will be doing lots of protective styles including buns, twists, braids, rollersets and weaves. Hair will be worn out minimally, and heat will only be used for treatments ( hooded dryer)... I'm super stoked and determined to grow some beautiful lengthy hair... let's do it ladies ;-)


----------



## LoveCraze (Jun 28, 2010)

Ok I qualifly for this one. Sign me up also. I"m 5 inches all over. I'll take pics and post them next wash day.


----------



## HauteHippie (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm definitely in! I have 5-7 inches of 4b/4a hair (probably less in the areas I umm...randomly cut in a late-night moment of frustration). I'd originally gone natural in April of '08, but texlaxed in January '09. I've sinced snipped all of my texlaxed hair off and I'm 100% au naturel. I'm protective styling with full sew-in weaves and (hopefully) tree braids.

Regimen:
Co-wash 3-4 times a week with Suave Almond & Shea butter. Spray Aussie Hair Insurance. On days I don't co-wash I'll spray my hair with water and Mane & Tail leave-in (newly added to regimen as of last week). I always water my hair is some way. 

I apply castor oil to my scalp when I remember...

When my hair is out, I wash twice a week with Giovanni Smooth as Silk and apply their direct leave-in. I really like Giovanni's line.

When I first take out my install, I wash with Ojon Tuna Elastik and deep condition with their restorative treatment mixed with cholesterol. When I finish up with Ojon, I may try Joico. )

That's about it!

I forgot to add that I take Ultra Nourish vitamins, MSM, Vitamin C, Centrum Ultra for Women, and occassionally garlic. 

I tend to take Echinacea/Goldenseal more regularly in the late-fall/winter, but I should take it more often...

I take iron b/c I'm anemic. I eat seaweed b/c I'm kinda weird-- but I fully embrace it 

I was hoping to take another pic in the beginning of July, but didn't have a chance. The photo I took on June 22nd was really a texture shot taken with my phone, but you can see the length of my hair (not much longer than what is in the pic).


----------



## ZkittyKurls (Jun 28, 2010)

yay!! i cant wait to join! thanks again OP!


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jun 28, 2010)

BUMP......


----------



## Platinum (Jun 28, 2010)

*Thank you for starting this thread, PrettyEyes! Ladies PM me if you have any questions!Good luck and HHG! We can do this!*


My hair seems to be uneven but I'm measuring 5-6.75 inches. I'll post up to date pics soon.  

This is my current regimen:

Shampoo with Creme of Nature Ultra Moisturizing Shampoo (Old formula) 1x/week
Clarifying/Chelate with Mizani Chelating Shampoo 1x/month
Cowashing with various conditioners every other day, DC'ing same days
Henna'ing once a month with Reshma Henna
Baggying overnight with Surge 14 and Worlds of Curls moisturizer spray every night
Moisturize daily with Worlds of Curls Activator gel
No heat


Here is the most recent pic, taken June 8:


----------



## Aggie (Jun 28, 2010)

everyone. I'm in this challenge. I think I am about 5 inches I guess or close to it anyway. I can't wait to get my hair growing to new lengths.


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jun 29, 2010)

WOW you ladies have grown so much since your last relaxer dates and BC dates!

Share which product/technique you want to nominate for the Product/Technique of the month for Platinum to choose from! This will help the ones that have been natural for years but have not progressed get starting ideas as well! HHG!


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jun 29, 2010)

OK LADIES SINCE THIS IS A SPIN OFF AND YOU ARE NOT STARTING FROM TWA I AVERAGED THE LENGTHS AND TO BE FAIR THIS CHALLENGE WILL GO UNTIL JULY 1, 2013!

I WANT EVERYONE TO BE SUCCESSFUL HHG!!!
I changed this in the OP as well.


----------



## cinnespice (Jun 29, 2010)

My regimine:
DC over night with amla oil 1x a week
Wash 2x a week with chagrin valley shampoo bar( I have 8 samples so far i like the aruyvedic one)
Deep condition 1x a week with Jason aloe conditioner under hood dryer.
Deep condition 1x a month with  Aubrey organics GBP conditoner under hooded dryer.
Clarify 1x a month with suave clarifying shampoo.
Air dry to take out some the water
Dry the rest of my hair under a hooded dryer, I leave it slightly damp.
Detangle with qhemet kinks coca tree detangler and detangling comb.
Grease my scalp with oil mixture( neem oil(stinky),lavander oil(to cover the stink),jbco,coconut oil, jojoba oil. Only a little not to make my scalp a grease ball
Moisturize with qhemet kinks amla heavy oil
Seal with sweet almond oil
Spritz with qhemet kinks karkady mist
Think thats it.....


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jun 29, 2010)

Everyone please look over one another regi for tips and also offer advice if you think it will be helpful!


----------



## SouthernBeauty (Jun 29, 2010)

Sign me up!!!! I did my bc Nov. 09 and my hair 4b! I am having trouble getting my photos uploaded ... I will have them up by the end of the day though! My length 6 1/2 inches in the front.

Reggie:
Dc with heat once a week in the summer/fall (2x a week in the winter)
Moisturize day and night with the juice!
After National Fro Day I will be protective styling with braids and twist
Clarify as needed
I will only straighten during my nappiversary (and maybe not even then)!


----------



## Diva_Esq (Jun 29, 2010)

I wish I could do this challenge!  My goal is WL by 2013 (see my siggy).  I BC'd too late though, I think.   I began my transition on May 2, 2009 and BC'd on April 5, 2010.  At that time, I had 4-5" of hair.  Almost 3 months end and coming off my 1st end trim just yesterday since my BC, I have 6-7" of hair.  I AM PROUDLY NATURAL! May I enter? PLEASEEEEEEEE!


----------



## Grand Prix (Jun 29, 2010)

*Re: FROM BC TO WAIST LENGTH! Natural growth and health CHALLENGE. SPINOFF.*



Prettyeyes said:


> Exceptions:
> The only way you can be in this challenge with more than 9 inches (round down if not a full inch) of hair is *if you last relaxed after October 08'* (There has to be a cut-off)


 
I've got 10 inches of hair, but my last relaxer was October 19th 2008..
Could I still join??


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jun 29, 2010)

*Re: FROM BC TO WAIST LENGTH! Natural growth and health CHALLENGE. SPINOFF.*



Grand Prix said:


> I've got 10 inches of hair, but my last relaxer was October 19th 2008..
> Could I still join??


 
YES! HHG!!! You did well with retention!


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jun 29, 2010)

Diva_Esq said:


> I wish I could do this challenge! My goal is WL by 2013 (see my siggy). I BC'd too late though, I think.  I began my transition on May 2, 2009 and BC'd on April 5, 2010. At that time, I had 4-5" of hair. Almost 3 months end and coming off my 1st end trim just yesterday since my BC, I have 6-7" of hair. I AM PROUDLY NATURAL! May I enter? PLEASEEEEEEEE!


 
Perfect example for this challenge!


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jun 29, 2010)

Prettyeyes said:


> *Ok since you are still early let's talk about what you have been using so that you can choose your first product/technique of the month.*


 

Challenge starts soon...


----------



## LoveCraze (Jun 29, 2010)

Hello Ladies. My last relaxer day was March 5, 2009 and I BC'd on April 22, 2010. My current hair length is 5 inches.
My reggie is still being tweaked but I can tell you what I am doing right now.


I shampoo wash 2x a month, otherwise I cowash. I normally manipulate my hair (either by shampooing or cowashing) every 4 days or so. If I do it more often, it's because I have been in a pool, or I sweated quite a bit at work.
I DC my hair once a week under a steamer with Lustrasilk Shea cholesterol and Silicon Mix or ORS replenishing conditioner.
I shampoo my hair with (trying to use up my products) Garnier Fructis, Carol's Daughter or Uncle Funky Daughter's. I may even use VO5 since I need to use it up as well.
I cowash with Aussie Moist, Suave and I like to use Aphogee 2 min Reconstructor because my thin strands need protein at least once every other week. I also throw in some Nexxus Emergencee in my DC once a month.
I use my creamy leave ins (I have several that I use), moisturizer (curl activators), shea butter mixture and castor oil to seal.
Here are the pitchas!!!


----------



## winona (Jun 29, 2010)

4bslbound said:


> I want to join this one! My last relaxer was in July 09. Most of my relaxed hair is gone, but stretched, I have about 6-8 inches (uneven due to relaxed ends).
> 
> My protective style will be sew-ins for at least next year or when I have about 12 inches.
> 
> ...




I have been mixing a soothing gel for my scalp and it has really whipped it into shape.  If you have some of these ingredients at home already it might be interesting to try. BTW I would not use this right before bed as it has a strong scent.  I normally apply this after my morning workouts and by the time I get to work the smell has dissipated

1oz JBCO
1oz AVG
10 drops of rosemary, peppermint, ylang ylang, tea tree and cedarwood
.2oz emulsifier 
1/4 tsp Germall Plus


----------



## cocoaluv (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm in. I'll post all my hair info tomorrow.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 30, 2010)

Welcome Newcomers! Challenge begins July 1. Anyone using growth aids?


----------



## SueA2 (Jun 30, 2010)

Please count me in. I've recently big chopped and I'm looking forward to a full head of beautiful, luxurious natural hair.


----------



## Diva_Esq (Jun 30, 2010)

Prettyeyes said:


> Perfect example for this challenge!


 
Sweet!  I'm in!   EXCITED!  My regimen is simple: I cowash daily with HE None of Your Frizziness/ Yes to Carrots/ Bedhead Moisture Maniac/ Garnier Fructis Triple Nutrition...basically a combo of at least 2 of my staple cheapie faves.  Then I rinse, squeeze excess water, put in a generous amount of Victoria's Secret So Sexy Nourish Condish and some SheaMoisture Curl Smoothie.  I put a little Garnier Wax on my front edges and comb through with my Denman (Teri's method), finger twirl some curls, brush the front down and put a hair zing in. Finger style the hair that is out, a little eco styler gel on my edges, scarf on my edges for about 20 mins while I get dress and go. (SEE SIGGY PIC FOR EXAMPLE OF FINISHED STYLE)  I deep condish overnight with a baggy, baggied while exercising or under a dryer baggied about once every week or two. I only poo when I feel buildup or my hair won't act right, which is about once every 2-3 weeks.  I get ends dusted every 3 months.  Once my hair dries, if I have an event later in the evening, I brush it back into a loose puff sometimes and add a flower!  Voila!  WL in 2013, here I come!  



Platinum said:


> Welcome Newcomers! Challenge begins July 1. Anyone using growth aids?


 
I'm excited!  I take GNC Be Beautiful Hair, Nails & Skin Vits.


----------



## SouthernBeauty (Jun 30, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Welcome Newcomers! Challenge begins July 1. Anyone using growth aids?


 I am currently using Beemine but I think I will be try MN! I need to do more research though!


----------



## Similie (Jun 30, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Welcome Newcomers! Challenge begins July 1. Anyone using growth aids?


 
Bee Mine and I take a hair skin, and nail vitamin.

ETA: I measured my hair and it is right at 9 inches.


----------



## winona (Jun 30, 2010)

I am taking ultanourish hair and msm


----------



## Platinum (Jun 30, 2010)

for more challengers!

I'm really excited about this challenge! I'm thinking about having a few contests within the next couple of months and I plan to give away some wonderful prizes! Stay tuned...


----------



## Uniquely Blessed (Jun 30, 2010)

Hello.  I'm Uniquely Blessed, and I'm a hair-aholic! I've lurked, I've joined, now may I [please][/I] be in this challenge? I have 9 inches, natural 4b hair which tends to dryness sometimes. I did a big chop of alot of split ends last year, and this challenge should keep me on track and accountable.I'm currently in braid extensions and will post pictures and regimine soon.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 30, 2010)

Welcome Uniquely Blessed! You can join!


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jun 30, 2010)

I'M IN!!!!!!!  
start pic (last week of june 2010): 



im between 7 and 8 inches at the front and around 5 at the back (depends on parts of the hair) lets say longest 8.

my reggie:

-No poo 1 a week
-DC  1 a week (i do my mixtures, don't really buy anything but oils, avocados,and all that)
-every night: spray hair with my mixture (water,aloevera,grlycerin,oil) then braid or twist with scarf to sleep. seal ends with castor oil
-massage in the week (when i dont forget)
-protective styling: braids with extensions, twists.
-in winter: go back to baggying.

lets go ladies!!! im already excited lol


----------



## harrietsdaughter (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi Ladies! I'm a newbie and would like to join this challenge. I BC'd on May 7, 2010 after transitioning for about 14 months. My hair is currently about 6-7 inches long.

I "believe" my hair type is 4a/b, fine strands, thin-to-medium thickness. I don't have a set regimen at this point, but here is what I have been doing over the last few months:


Co-wash every day/every few days, using either Suave Tropical Coconut or HE Hello Hydration.
Shampoo every 2 weeks, sometimes once/week depending on how much buildup my hair feels like it has. Currently using Giovanni 50/50 shampoo.
Deep condition with every shampoo. Lately I have been using AOHSR and I am liking the results.
For styling, I typically use KC Knot Today as a leave-in, sometimes using the KCCC on top, especially for a wash-n-go. Other times I will use just the KCKT along with a little oil (Kemi or Coconut oil) to seal and pull my hair back into a puff.
I recently tried a glycerin-based moisturizer (S-Curl No Drip) but I haven't been consistent enough with usage to really say that this is a part of my "regimen".
Overall, my biggest issue right now is being consistent with really caring for my hair and I'm hoping this challenge helps me to do that. Look forward to sharing and seeing everyone's progress over the next several months! I will try to post starting pics later this week.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 1, 2010)

Welcome Coolsista- Paris and Harriettsdaughter!


----------



## nikki2229 (Jul 1, 2010)

Can I join?
My last relaxer was 11/06/08. 
I BC'd on 2/13/10.
I only have 8 to 8.5 inches of hair due to PCOS.


----------



## lp318lp (Jul 1, 2010)

Please, please let me join!  I BC'd March 22, 2009, but am currently only 3 - 4 inches in in length.  The longest part of my hair is ALMOST 4.5 inches, but that ain't nothin'!  erplexed

Stress, poor eating habits, and more stress  has caused my scalp to experience a whole lotta tension, and I believe that has been the reason why, in the 15 months since my BC I don't really have much to show for it.  I have pics from about the first 8 months but then I got married and starting doing shows all over the US, so things have been a bit hectic.  They have since simmered down, but I need this challenge to help get me back in the HGH-state that I began.

Here are some pics from before to now...

Please let me know if I can join!!!!

So far this is my regimen, just starting it this week:
Wash every Monday, Wednesday, and Friday
Condition with Aphogee 2-minute Reconstructor on Mondays
Condition with KeraCare Humecto Creme Conditioner on Wednesdays
Deep-Condition with ORS Olive Oil Replenshing Pak on Fridays (at least 1 hour)
I use Hawaiian Silky Miracle Worker 14 in 1 as my daily moisturizer
I also use Pure Shea Butter, Haitian Oil, CHI Silk Infusion, and Water in my hair.  Sometimes I'll make a mix or apply individually.
I also use MN on my trouble spots.

I hope I'm pleading my case for membership well!

~me


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jul 1, 2010)

lp318lp said:


> Please, please let me join! I BC'd March 22, 2009, but am currently only 3 - 4 inches in in length. The longest part of my hair is ALMOST 4.5 inches, but that ain't nothin'! erplexed
> 
> Stress, poor eating habits, and more stress  has caused my scalp to experience a whole lotta tension, and I believe that has been the reason why, in the 15 months since my BC I don't really have much to show for it. I have pics from about the first 8 months but then I got married and starting doing shows all over the US, so things have been a bit hectic. They have since simmered down, but I need this challenge to help get me back in the HGH-state that I began.
> 
> ...


 
 Due to your length/setback please join the original challenge!!!! Please repost this over there with us!!! http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=479554


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jul 1, 2010)

LET THE CHALLENGE BEGIN I WISH YOU ALL MUCH GROWTH!


----------



## lp318lp (Jul 1, 2010)

Prettyeyes said:


> Due to your length/setback please join the original challenge!!!! Please repost this over there with us!!! http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=479554


 
YaY!  

me~


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jul 1, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Welcome Coolsista- Paris and Harriettsdaughter!



thanks platinum !

COME ON AND JOIN LADIES!!!!!!!


----------



## Curly Lee (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi ladies, I'm currently doing an overnight henna gloss. I love henna and it's benefits fro my hair. I need to stick to doing it bi-weekly to get the full benefits.
Oh yeah I've also decided I'm done with wash-and-go's for at least a year. I love them but I get too many single strand knots. I'm sticking to twistouts and protective styles for the rest of the year.
I had pretty good growth in the front of my hair from June 1-June 24 with my yarn braids



I wish I would have kept them in for 2 months but I can't do one style for that long, I think crochet braids will be my next protective style


----------



## Diva_Esq (Jul 2, 2010)

Please add me to the challenge list in the 1st post.  My length now is 6-7".  Thanks!


----------



## ceecee08 (Jul 2, 2010)

I would like to join this challenge. Please add me. I will post pictures later.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 2, 2010)

Welcome ladies!

 for more participants!


----------



## Grand Prix (Jul 2, 2010)

So glad I get to join you in this challenge!
It's been my dream to BC and grow to WL forever. 

My last relaxer was October 19th 2008 and I BC'd May 20th 2010. After a transition of 19 months I've been natural for a little over a month and have 10 inches of hair.

I haven't developed much of a new reggie yet, except that I'm finally able to wash and go now! I know I'm supposed to be careful with the ssk's and tangles, but wng's this summer is kind of my reward for me transitioning so long. 
Also I believe that my hair does best when manipulated as little as possible (no combing, braiding) so I'd like to see how that goes.. Yesterday I detangled for the first time in _two weeks _and it was a breeze! All that cowashing rids me of shed hair which is usually the reason for my hair to tangle.

For now I will stick with what worked during my transition

Cowash and go daily. Leave in conditioner and seal with butter or oil.
DC at least once a week.
Shampoo about 3 times a month with either ORS Creamy Aloe or a Chagrin Valley bar, depending on build up.
Moisturize and throw on silk bonnet before bed.






Long way to WL..


----------



## manter26 (Jul 3, 2010)

I have about 6-7 inches of hair all around. 

I don't have a strict regi or list of products but here's what I try to do...
Keep hair braided 90% of time, limit heat
Cowash with Skala G3 about every 2 days
Use Skala Aloe and water ask leave in
Use Eqyss Avocado mist as braid spray
Wash with HR LTR once a week, condition with Pantene 
Use protein conditioner to cowash when I need it
DC with moisture or protien in between braids


----------



## GreenD (Jul 3, 2010)

Yeah, the 09'ers have a challenge!! Please sign me up. I'm sorry I'm late but here's my info:


My last relaxer was June 25, 2008; I BC'd March 2009 (with the longest part of 3 in.)
I'm currently at about 8-9 inches (after my trim in June)
3c/4a hair type
I cowash about twice a week
I keep hair braided under a wig pretty much since my chop
I take, MSM, silica, and hair, nails, and skin vitamins
I also scrinch and apply aloe vera gel and doo-gro on my scalp after every wash
I should be making APL by Dec. 2010; and hopefully BSL by June/July 2011
The trim I did in June was the first trim I did since I chopped, and will probably trim once a year for good measure (and to eventually grow all layers out once I hit WL)
If I apply heat it'll be in Dec. for the end of the APL challenge and in March for my anniversary.

These pics were taken in March 2010


----------



## Key (Jul 4, 2010)

I BC'd 6\20\2010
my hair is about 7" stretched in the back I'll have to measure the rest
I would like to join, is it to late??  erplexed


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Jul 4, 2010)

I want in!

I BC'd again yesterday.  I didn't measure but I might have about 4 inches.


@Grand Prix what products are you using?  your curls are popping!


----------



## BLUEandGOLD2010 (Jul 4, 2010)

Count me in!  My last relaxer was in April 2009 and I BC'ed on June 15,2010.  I have a mixture of 3c/4a hair everywhere except in the front, which doesn't seem to want to curl.   Anywho my current regimen is very simple:

I co wash 3-4 days a week with sauve almond and shea butter (or any other conditioner laying around)
I wet bun or wash-n-go with kinkly curly most days of the week
I shampoo once a week with desert essence thouroughly clean face wash (yes, face wash. It has castile soap in it and a lot of other good oils.  It also makes my scalp feel great and doesnt dry out my hair)
I also DC with every shampoo wash or more if im bored/have time
I will post pics shortly.


----------



## zazzi (Jul 4, 2010)

I'd like to join.  My last relaxer was January 09 and I BC'd in October.  I have about 8.5 or 9" of length.  My regi is very simple:

Cowash daily or every other day with Suave Tropical Coconut
Once or twice a week I'll use Organix Nourishing Coconut condtioner mixed with Aussie 3 minute
Detangle in sections
Rinse, and leave in a little bit of Suave coconut conditioner
Seal with Castor Oil or Olive Oil
Work in some Ecostyler Gel and GO!
At night I try to spritz with a water/condish/olive oil mixture, put in a few big braids/twists, and put on a satin scarf
When I wash (once a week or so), I either use baking soda or a touch of Bioluxe shampoo

I need to get better at my nightly routine.  Too often I end up sleeping with my hair loose and dry.  

Hair Type:  3C/4A


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jul 5, 2010)

*THE TECHNIQUE OF THE MONTH FOR JULY 2010 IS NATURALLY SOOTHING YOUR SCALP*.

One way is to mix these items and apply to scalp.
1oz JBCO
1oz AVG
10 drops of rosemary, peppermint, ylang ylang, tea tree and cedarwood
.2oz emulsifier 
1/4 tsp Germall Plus 

or Apply essential oils 

or rub in aloe vera gel.
*PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CONTRIBUTE MORE IDEAS THROUGHOUT THE MONTH!!*

nominated by Winona, 4bslbound and GreenD in order


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jul 5, 2010)

My contribution to the technique of the month is giving yourself a gentle scalp massage once a week, it works great and improves circulation!!


----------



## ksk_xs (Jul 5, 2010)

I would like to join this challenge. I believe I have about 5" all around now. If not I'll move to the other thread. My last relaxer was in October 2009 and BC'ed in March. My regimen is super lazy right now. I DC maybe once every 1-2 weeks. My hair is in yarn braids. I take down a braid every few weeks to gauge moisture levels in my hair. I have just been taking down my braids and redoing them in sections in order to BKT as I was getting knots in alot of sections where hair stuck out from the braid. I plan to BKT every 3 months (more if I'm in braids as I don't wash my hair often). I used Rogaine periodically since April. I don't know if it has had an effect. I use Joico and Pureology products.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 5, 2010)

ksk_xs said:


> I would like to join this challenge. I believe I have about 5" all around now. If not I'll move to the other thread. My last relaxer was in October 2009 and BC'ed in March. My regimen is super lazy right now. I DC maybe once every 1-2 weeks. My hair is in yarn braids. I take down a braid every few weeks to gauge moisture levels in my hair. I have just been taking down my braids and redoing them in sections in order to BKT as I was getting knots in alot of sections where hair stuck out from the braid. I plan to BKT every 3 months (more if I'm in braids as I don't wash my hair often). I used Rogaine periodically since April. I don't know if it has had an effect. I use Joico and Pureology products.


 
ksk_xs, have you tried coffee or black tea rinses on your hair and scalp. The caffeine in them helps to control shedding a great deal. Follow up with a decent enough moisturizer. 

Also if you order online, try getting some Avalon Organics Biotin B-Complex Thickening shampoo (sulfate-free)and conditioner to wash and condition your hair with. They have saw palmetto in them which help with male-pattern baldness by blocking dht on the scalp. This allow the follicles to perform better and get better growth. 

Make sure to give your scalp a massage 2-3 times a week like Prettyeyes said to increase blood circulation to your hair follicles. Your hair and scalp will thank you for it.


----------



## nikki2229 (Jul 5, 2010)

Just wanted to add my starting pics. Nearly 20 months post relaxer and a slow grower.


----------



## ksk_xs (Jul 5, 2010)

Aggie said:


> ksk_xs, have you tried coffee or black tea rinses on your hair and scalp. The caffeine in them helps to control shedding a great deal. Follow up with a decent enough moisturizer.
> 
> Also if you order online, try getting some Avalon Organics Biotin B-Complex Thickening shampoo (sulfate-free)and conditioner to wash and condition your hair with. They have saw palmetto in them which help with male-pattern baldness by blocking dht on the scalp. This allow the follicles to perform better and get better growth.
> 
> Make sure to give your scalp a massage 2-3 times a week like Prettyeyes said to increase blood circulation to your hair follicles. Your hair and scalp will thank you for it.



Thanks Aggie, I tried the tea rinses and it was too time consuming for me. I only bought the rogaine because it didn't require any mixing erplexed. Does saw palmetto work topically?


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jul 5, 2010)

**SPINOFF*
Platinum will be the captain of this challenge, Aggie will be the co-captain and I will be honorary co-captain but I am in the original challenge due to BC date and length.*

Challengers:
1. Platinum @ 6 inches *CAPTAIN*
2. Aggie @ 6 inches? *co-captain*


----------



## Platinum (Jul 5, 2010)

I've been absent for a few days because my wireless card for my laptop stopped working. I should have another one in a few days. Welcome Newcomers!

For those of you that are using curl activators and moisturizers, let me remind you to make sure you use a protein product from time to time to prevent moisture overload. I like to use a light protein condish atleast twice a week (my hair loves protein so if you're protein sensitive, you may want to use it less often). I use Suave Extreme Care conditioner (similar to Redken but very inexpensive) followed by a moisturizing conditioner. I also have an Infusium 23 rinse out conditioner that I haven't tried yet. I'll post a review of this product soon.


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jul 6, 2010)

ceecee08 said:


> I would like to join this challenge. Please add me. I will post pictures later.


 I need to know the length of your hair!!!




BLUEandGOLD2010 said:


> Count me in! My last relaxer was in April 2009 and I BC'ed on June 15,2010. I have a mixture of 3c/4a hair everywhere except in the front, which doesn't seem to want to curl.  Anywho my current regimen is very simple:
> 
> I co wash 3-4 days a week with sauve almond and shea butter (or any other conditioner laying around)
> I wet bun or wash-n-go with kinkly curly most days of the week
> ...


 I need to know the length of your hair!!!


----------



## SouthernBeauty (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi everyone!!!! Today I am doing a prepoo with Pantene Natural & Relaxed Conditioner, honey, and Olive oil w/ heat for 30 minutes! I will do a wash with Aussie Moist Shampoo, dc with Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose and Coconut Oil for an hour w/ heat, massage, and then twist for my protective style.


----------



## manter26 (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm in yarn braids right now and loving them. I think I did them too big and too short bc I was afraid to run out of yarn. I spray them with Avocado Mist when I don't cowash. I'll redo with new yarn when my natural hair reaches within 1" of yarn length...which shouldn't be long bc I've gotten 1/4" in a week.


----------



## countrychickd (Jul 6, 2010)

I'd love to join this challenge! My last relaxer was December 18, 2008 and I BCed on July 28, 2009.  My hair type is a 3c/4a, and the front of my hair behaves strangely.  My regimen consists of mostly twist outs.  I DC and wash once a week and complete twists on wet hair using Long Aid Activator gel. I rock that twist out the rest of the week by retwisting my hair at night using minimal manipulation.  I'll post pics of my straightened hair soon to show a length check.  My hair is also about 6 inches, give or take an inch in certain areas.


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jul 6, 2010)

*I put my natural regimen in my fotki,,, watch me get to MBL again and then on to WL!!!*


----------



## LoveCraze (Jul 6, 2010)

Prettyeyes said:


> *THE TECHNIQUE OF THE MONTH FOR JULY 2010 IS NATURALLY SOOTHING YOUR SCALP*.
> 
> One way is to mix these items and apply to scalp.
> 1oz JBCO
> ...


 
Forgive me if this is a silly question, but what is AVG??? I know ACV is apple cider vinegar.


----------



## Lishaboo (Jul 6, 2010)

countrychickd said:


> I'd love to join this challenge! My last relaxer was December 18, 2008 and I BCed on July 28, 2009.  My hair type is a 3c/4a, and the front of my hair behaves strangely.  My regimen consists of mostly twist outs.  I DC and wash once a week and complete twists on wet hair using Long Aid Activator gel. I rock that twist out the rest of the week by retwisting my hair at night using minimal manipulation.  I'll post pics of my straightened hair soon to show a length check.  My hair is also about 6 inches, give or take an inch in certain areas.



Wow your hair looks similar to mines. My last relaxer was Dec 08 as well but I didn't BC until June 2010. Love your progress!!


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jul 6, 2010)

StephElise said:


> Forgive me if this is a silly question, but what is AVG??? I know ACV is apple cider vinegar.


 
It could be Aloe Vera Gel


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jul 6, 2010)

Well i decided today to mix up a few oil for my crown.Ive been having problems with my scalp itching. It feel alot better today. I decided to stop co washing everyday and going back to once a week.


----------



## Similie (Jul 7, 2010)

I did a black tea rinse, deep conditioned and massaged my scalp for 15 minutes tonight.

I'm thinking that I might have to cut my hair at the back due to heat damage from my last press.


----------



## countrychickd (Jul 7, 2010)

Lishaboo said:


> Wow your hair looks similar to mines. My last relaxer was Dec 08 as well but I didn't BC until June 2010. Love your progress!!


 
Thanks so much! I would love to see pictures of your hair! So you just BCed! Congrats! You must have great length.  How are you enjoying your natural experience so far?


----------



## winona (Jul 7, 2010)

Loves harmony u r correct I was talking about aloe vera gel


----------



## beauti4dlo (Jul 7, 2010)

Things are going great ladies!!! I think there's going to be lots of twist and braids and weaves!!! I've been doing good with the moisturizing sessions!!! Still super stoked


----------



## countrychickd (Jul 7, 2010)

I think I'll be doing a personal protective style challenge for 4 months.  I know that'll be the best thing for my hair,and I can retain length that way.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm thinking about going back to Megatek and/or MTG. I didn't really give MTG a chance the first time I tried it because I was put off by the smell.erplexed I'll probably try mixing it with a few EOs this time. I don't remember getting super fast growth with Megatek like some of the other ladies but my hair thickened up fast.


----------



## cinnespice (Jul 7, 2010)

Platinum said:


> I'm thinking about going back to Megatek and/or MTG. I didn't really give MTG a chance the first time I tried it because I was put off by the smell.erplexed I'll probably try mixing it with a few EOs this time. I don't remember getting super fast growth with Megatek like some of the other ladies but my hair thickened up fast.


 
I would like to try the megatek but i keep hearing that it makes  your hair shed


----------



## Aggie (Jul 7, 2010)

ksk_xs said:


> Thanks Aggie, I tried the tea rinses and it was too time consuming for me. I only bought the rogaine because it didn't require any mixing erplexed. Does saw palmetto work topically?


 

The shampoo and conditioner I mentioned earlier works very well on my hair to control excess shedding. I am happy with them and I order them frequently plus they smell delicious. Log on to www.vitacost.com and read a few of the reviews before purchasing to see if they are something you might be interested in.


----------



## Grand Prix (Jul 8, 2010)

lwilliams1922 said:


> I want in!
> 
> I BC'd again yesterday. I didn't measure but I might have about 4 inches.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you!

My favorite conditioner is Yes to Cucumbers.
It has great ingredients, no cones but a lot of slip. It clumps my curls better than any other conditioner and when it dries it doesn't become as crunchy.

I apply the conditioner as though making a ponytail, smoothing it all back to stretch the curl and then leave the conditioner in.

No cones have helped a lot in the way my WnG's look, I'll be back to post pics, it's a real difference!

My favorite combo with this conditioner is Curls Gel-les'c, but that's too expensive for me to be using every day, so I also like to use Afroveda's Totally Twisted hair butter or a heavy oil to seal and keep my hair from getting crunchy.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 8, 2010)

Okay, so I bc'd last August after transitioning for 2 years.  My hair is in layers, but the longest part is now BSL.  Is this too long to join the challenge? 

I feel like my hair isn't growing fast enough. erplexed


----------



## GreenD (Jul 8, 2010)

Has anyone tried Wild Growth oil? I read the reviews on Amazon so I bought some yesterday from the BSS that I'll start using tonight for my daily massages.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 8, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Okay, so I bc'd last August after transitioning for 2 years. My hair is in layers, but the longest part is now BSL. Is this too long to join the challenge?
> 
> I feel like my hair isn't growing fast enough. erplexed


 

Come right in Ms_CoCo. You'll be in the lead with your hair growth, that's all.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 8, 2010)

Aggie said:


> Come right in Ms_CoCo. You'll be in the lead with your hair growth, that's all.


 
YAY!!!  Thanks Aggie! 

Right now, my current reggie is pretty simple:

Daily co-washing and wash n' gos.  (Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship Condish)
Bi-weekly Steam Treatment with Giovanni Smooth as Silk Protein Treatment
Shampoo 1/wk with Taliah Waajid Black Shampoo and Condish

I'm really interested in trying the Ovation Cell Therapy, but for the life of me, I can't find any current reviews/updates.  I tried starting a thread earlier, but, unfortunately, I can't get any responses.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 8, 2010)

Ops!  I forgot to post a starting pic:


----------



## Platinum (Jul 8, 2010)

cinnespice said:


> I would like to try the megatek but i keep hearing that it makes your hair shed


 
I didn't have any problem with shedding. A lot of ladies, including myself took garlic pills when using Megatek to curb the shedding.  There are also other alternatives as well. You can try using a garlic shampoo or add garlic powder to your conditioner. Hope this helps.



GreenD said:


> Has anyone tried Wild Growth oil? I read the reviews on Amazon so I bought some yesterday from the BSS that I'll start using tonight for my daily massages.


 
I use Wild Growth Hair oil as a scalp oil. I don't get any "wild growth" per se but I like it.


----------



## jamoca5 (Jul 9, 2010)

Diva_Esq said:


> Sweet! I'm in!  EXCITED! My regimen is simple: I cowash daily with HE None of Your Frizziness/ Yes to Carrots/ Bedhead Moisture Maniac/ Garnier Fructis Triple Nutrition...basically a combo of at least 2 of my staple cheapie faves. Then I rinse, squeeze excess water, put in a generous amount of Victoria's Secret So Sexy Nourish Condish and some SheaMoisture Curl Smoothie. I put a little Garnier Wax on my front edges and comb through with my Denman (Teri's method), finger twirl some curls, brush the front down and put a hair zing in. Finger style the hair that is out, a little eco styler gel on my edges, scarf on my edges for about 20 mins while I get dress and go. (SEE SIGGY PIC FOR EXAMPLE OF FINISHED STYLE) I deep condish overnight with a baggy, baggied while exercising or under a dryer baggied about once every week or two. I only poo when I feel buildup or my hair won't act right, which is about once every 2-3 weeks. I get ends dusted every 3 months. Once my hair dries, if I have an event later in the evening, I brush it back into a loose puff sometimes and add a flower! Voila! WL in 2013, here I come!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm excited! I take GNC Be Beautiful Hair, Nails & Skin Vits.


 Transition twin, this is my DREAM REGIMEN. For some reason, I still can't master Teri's method, but I'm getting there.

By the way, how do you have time in the morning to wash daily?


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jul 10, 2010)

Anybody else here hate shampoo? My natural hair takes days to RECOVER after my shampoo, ugh, I am only shampooing once a month basically to remove buildup. I hate shampoo day!!!
I am a co-washer FOR LIFE!!


----------



## Vintageglam (Jul 10, 2010)

ooh so glad this thread was bumped up as i was looking for it 

anyway tonight is pre-poo night an tomorrow i will wash and dc. I haven;t shampooed for a few weeks so I will hit the shampoo.  I also discovered recently that my hair takes weeks to recover from shampoo so I have started shampooing 1-2x a month max.

ETA: wrong thread this is the spinnie - does anyone know where the original thread is???


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jul 10, 2010)

PositivelyRadiant said:


> ooh so glad this thread was bumped up as i was looking for it
> 
> anyway tonight is pre-poo night an tomorrow i will wash and dc. I haven;t shampooed for a few weeks so I will hit the shampoo. I also discovered recently that my hair takes weeks to recover from shampoo so I have started shampooing 1-2x a month max.
> 
> ETA: wrong thread this is the spinnie - does anyone know where the original thread is???


 
The link is on page one!!!


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 10, 2010)

I want to join....I think. I'm not sure that WL is my goal.... 

Last relaxer:  July 1, 2009
BC:  July 3, 2010
Length:  5 inches
Hair type: 4a

Regimen:
Cowash daily
DC 2x/wk with steam
Shampoo 1x/wk
Whole head baggy nightly
Cassia or rhassoul clay gloss quarterly
Protein treatment 1x/month
Clarify 1x/month
Claudie's Scalp elixir as a growth aide at least 3x/wkly. Started this week.


----------



## winona (Jul 10, 2010)

Prettyeyes said:


> Anybody else here hate shampoo? My natural hair takes days to RECOVER after my shampoo, ugh, I am only shampooing once a month basically to remove buildup. I hate shampoo day!!!
> I am a co-washer FOR LIFE!!



Do you dilute it?

I a creamy butter to my hair at least 1hr prior to shampooing with a diluted moisturizing shampoo and I dont have any problems. Clean but not squeaky clean

BTW I use .4oz of Elucence Moisture Benefits to 4oz of water


----------



## Aggie (Jul 10, 2010)

Prettyeyes said:


> Anybody else here hate shampoo? My natural hair takes days to RECOVER after my shampoo, ugh, I am only shampooing once a month basically to remove buildup. I hate shampoo day!!!
> I am a co-washer FOR LIFE!!


 
I don't hate shampoo. I don't use shampoo often but I don't hate it either. Have you tried adding some conditioner or oil to the shampoo before washing your hair or even prepooing moderately with oil or conditioner before shampooing? It works like a charm and keeps my hair soft. 

I especially love Avalon Organics Biotin B-Complex Thickening Shampoo and Keracare Hydrating Shampoo. These are really nice poos for my hair and doesn't leave it feeling all stripped and dried out. Good luck!


----------



## ajoke (Jul 11, 2010)

Please add me here: I think I am finally on the right thread. 

Can I join? I BC in February '10, last relaxer December 29 2008. I have about 5,9 inches(15 cm  

I am finaly settling into a regimen, sort of.....wash and DC every Wednesday and Saturday. Prepoo overnight with Amla oil, after washing mosturise with water based moisturiser, oil with coconut oil or olive oil and use cream based mosturiser(selfmixed with profective anti breakage, olive oil, castor oil and aloe vera juice) 
Stretch hair in flat twists or wet bun and try not to touch until next wash. I have done Henna once and just fell in love with Aveda damage remedy reconstructor. I take biotin and my antenatals(I am currently BFing). I can't do weaves or cornrows as protective styles because of my hairline...so hoping for the best with my hair loose. 

I am still tweaking the regimen, but so far, so good. My hair has always grown really fast, I have to work on my retention though.

 I think my hair is 4a/b


----------



## beauti4dlo (Jul 11, 2010)

Alright ladies, I'm still going strong with my hair!! I've kept up my hair and my conditioning treatments. I'm just trying to come up with creative styles to keep it protected, yet cute. normally I give in to weave, but I'm trying Sooo hard not to..


----------



## manter26 (Jul 11, 2010)

Anyone have areas of there hair that don't grow at all for a period of time? The hair in my nape is 4" I think it's been that length since Feb of this year. Maybe it does its growing in fall and winter.  This gives my top layers a chance to catch up. I just get discouraged because I use that hair to gauge my overall growth...sigh.


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jul 11, 2010)

winona said:


> Do you dilute it?
> 
> I a creamy butter to my hair at least 1hr prior to shampooing with a diluted moisturizing shampoo and I dont have any problems. Clean but not squeaky clean
> 
> BTW I use .4oz of Elucence Moisture Benefits to 4oz of water


Thanks!



Aggie said:


> I don't hate shampoo. I don't use shampoo often but I don't hate it either. Have you tried adding some conditioner or oil to the shampoo before washing your hair or even prepooing moderately with oil or conditioner before shampooing? It works like a charm and keeps my hair soft.
> 
> I especially love Avalon Organics Biotin B-Complex Thickening Shampoo and Keracare Hydrating Shampoo. These are really nice poos for my hair and doesn't leave it feeling all stripped and dried out. Good luck!


 
Thanks!



I got frustrated today and decided my problem has to be a need to clarify, so I did with baking soda, then shampooed again and then followed up with roux porosity control, then used infusium, then condish,* CURLS* were back to life again. I am really learning my natural hair now and it hates this hard water we have in my area! 
__________________


----------



## deltagyrl (Jul 11, 2010)

Next week I will celebrate 1 month natural/post bc!!

I am figuring out what my hair likes and daily co-washing seems to be the way to go!!!

I minimize twa shrinkage by picking it out right after washing.  It is PERFECT while soaking wet.    Guess it just has to grow some mo' to look that way completely dry.  *shrugs*

I'm still having "sheen ishas" but other than that I'm very, very happy with my hurr.


----------



## cinnespice (Jul 11, 2010)

Prettyeyes said:


> Anybody else here hate shampoo? My natural hair takes days to RECOVER after my shampoo, ugh, I am only shampooing once a month basically to remove buildup. I hate shampoo day!!!
> I am a co-washer FOR LIFE!!


Not really but i use chagrin valley soap bars. I really like the Ayurvedic Herb one.


----------



## jaded_faerie (Jul 11, 2010)

Please add me! My last relaxer was October 2008 and I have no relaxed hair left...hopefully I will hit APL this December


----------



## sxyblackgem (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Can I join the challenge? I bc'ed on 5/31/10 and currently I have 6-7 inches of hair, with just a very small amount of relaxed ends. My close friend did my big chop for me but I was a little bit scared so I told her to leave a small amount of the relaxed ends and maybe in about six months I may try to get a professional trim, IDK. I'm still trying to come up with a regimen. I'm also a little bit confused of my hair type so I'm posting some pics because I dont know if I'm a 3c or a 4a or a combo of both. Please help erplexed


----------



## Aggie (Jul 12, 2010)

manter26 said:


> *Anyone have areas of there hair that don't grow at all for a period of time? *The hair in my nape is 4" I think it's been that length since Feb of this year. Maybe it does its growing in fall and winter. This gives my top layers a chance to catch up. I just get discouraged because I use that hair to gauge my overall growth...sigh.


 
I have to say "no" to the bolded because I usually keep my nape all braided up and off my neck at pretty much all times. It grows pretty well actually and I retain the length just as well.  Maybe you could try keeping your hair up off your neck a bit more, that might help with retention. 

Also remember that the nape and front hairline has finer strands that break easier than the middle of your hair so extra care has to be taken when styling/combing, etc...


----------



## Aggie (Jul 12, 2010)

Prettyeyes said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I'm glad you found out what it was your hair needed PE but may I suggest getting a water filter for your shower head? Assuming that you wash your hair in the shower of course. 

I got the Sprite HOC water filter that is good for 1 year and since purchasing and using it, my hair has been super happy with a lot less breakage.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 12, 2010)

jaded_faerie said:


> Please add me! My last relaxer was October 2008 and I have no relaxed hair left...hopefully I will hit APL this December


 
What length is your hair jaded_faerie? Sounds like your hair should be about 10 inches by now based on your BC date.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 12, 2010)

sxyblackgem said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Can I join the challenge? I bc'ed on 5/31/10 and currently I have 6-7 inches of hair, with just a very small amount of relaxed ends. My close friend did my big chop for me but I was a little bit scared so I told her to leave a small amount of the relaxed ends and maybe in about six months I may try to get a professional trim, IDK. I'm still trying to come up with a regimen. I'm also a little bit confused of my hair type so I'm posting some pics because I dont know if I'm a 3c or a 4a or a combo of both. Please help erplexed


 
It appears you have 3c edges but you have predominantly 4a type hair. The middle of your hair looks a little like my edges. I have 4a edges but I am predominantly 4b in the middle. It is very thick and tightly coiled up there.


----------



## Grand Prix (Jul 12, 2010)

As promised, the silicone/silicone-free comparison pics!












Both are completely dry wash and goes with Yes to Cucumbers which I left in, sealed with a bit of afroveda oil.


----------



## Missjae09 (Jul 13, 2010)

I would love to participate in this challenge. My last relaxer was January 09! I had layers so my hair length varies from 2 - 5 inches. I am 100 % natural. (yay!!)  I'm new to this.. is there anything else I need to do? 

My hair type is 4b


----------



## Missjae09 (Jul 13, 2010)

A bit about my regi.. I co-wash about twice a week with lustersilks cholesteroil enhanced with my own mixture of the following oils: EVOO, EVCO, emu oil, peppermint, rosemary, tea tree, lavender, vege glycerin, avocado, jojoba, almond oil and MSM. I will wet my hair apply the conditioner mix and sit under my hair steamer for 15-20 mins (short time since i do this twice a week). After steaming I detangle then carefully rinse my hair so as to not tangle it again. I then add some leave in conditioner (Knot today or Design Essentials leave in) and since I have been trying to grow my hair long I will style with  cornrows for a braid out, flat twist set, or 2 strand twist. 

When I do shampoo my hair I do so with E'Tae shampoo and conditioner that I absolutely love.

It's been about 2 months since I last trimmed my hair... I will admit that I am addicted to trims but as long as my hair is curly and not straight I should be able to refrain from trimming. 

I hope my regi may seem like a bit much but my hair is really really really dry.. this keeps my hair nice and moist! I look forward to reaching my FULL growth potential.


----------



## sxyblackgem (Jul 13, 2010)

Thank you soo much Aggie, y this hair-typing stuff confuses me sooo much I just dont know  I love my hair even though we get into fights every so often when I try to get a comb through 





Aggie said:


> It appears you have 3c edges but you have predominantly 4a type hair. The middle of your hair looks a little like my edges. I have 4a edges but I am predominantly 4b in the middle. It is very thick and tightly coiled up there.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jul 13, 2010)

Hello Everyone! I decided that im going to dc today with BeeMine Bee u tiful. The heat is killing me.


----------



## jaded_faerie (Jul 13, 2010)

Aggie said:


> What length is your hair jaded_faerie? Sounds like your hair should be about 10 inches by now based on your BC date.



Hey Aggie,
I'm not sure how many inches my hair is but I am about 3 inches from APL.


----------



## Janet' (Jul 13, 2010)

Missjae09 said:


> A bit about my regi.. I co-wash about twice a week with lustersilks cholesteroil enhanced with my own mixture of the following oils: EVOO, EVCO, emu oil, peppermint, rosemary, tea tree, lavender, vege glycerin, avocado, jojoba, almond oil and MSM. I will wet my hair apply the conditioner mix and sit under my hair steamer for 15-20 mins (short time since i do this twice a week). After steaming I detangle then carefully rinse my hair so as to not tangle it again. I then add some leave in conditioner (Knot today or Design Essentials leave in) and since I have been trying to grow my hair long I will style with  cornrows for a braid out, flat twist set, or 2 strand twist.
> 
> When I do shampoo my hair I do so with E'Tae shampoo and conditioner that I absolutely love.
> 
> ...



Your regi doesn't sound like too much, it sounds like you know exactly what your hair needs and I'm a little jelly of that as I am still trying to figure it out!


----------



## HauteHippie (Jul 13, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Prettyeyes* 

 
_Anybody else here hate shampoo? My  natural hair takes days to RECOVER after my shampoo, ugh, I am only  shampooing once a month basically to remove buildup. I hate shampoo  day!!!
I am a co-washer FOR LIFE!!_


I don't hate shampoo, but I don't use it very often. I basically only use it when I clarify and then I do an apple cider rinse. If you're open to trying shampoos, you may be interested in Hair One Hair Cleanser (I like the Olive Oil). It's sold at Sally's; it's creamy and sulfate free-- basically it's moisturizing and doesn't strip the hair. I haven't used it since January, b/c I ran out and I've been wearing sew-ins. I do remember that there was something in it that I didn't like, but I didn't FEEL it.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm back in action. I finally got my new wireless card for my laptop. Welcome to all of the newcomers.

I have decided to try an MN/Sulfur mix (I don't remember the original mix I used back in '08 but it worked great). I'm also thinking about using Megatek on the days that I'm not using MN. I hope to post length shots soon.


----------



## natalie20121 (Jul 13, 2010)

Can I join??? I BC'd March 15th, 2010 and my last relaxer was June 9, 2009. I currently have about 5-5 1/2 inches of hair  all around. 20 inches will be full waist length for me So I should definitely hit my goal by July 2013!

My regimen right now is pretty simple, I shampoo and condition with Giovanni smooth as silk line and alternate leave-ins. I either use Kinky Curly Knot Today or Giovanni Direct Leave in. I stay away from Sulfates and Silicones.....period. My curls look the best when I do this. I fell off the wagon once and it took 2 weeks to get my hair back on track so never again. I don't have a certain amount of days I go without a wash I just do it when I feel my scalp needs to be cleansed. I rinse my hair with water on a daily basis and I style with Uncle Funky's Daughter Curly Magic. For twist outs I use Miss Jessie's Curly pudding because it has a water soluble silicone in it. I DC with either, Joico KPAK reconstructor the Intense Hydrator or Curlisto Deep Therapy Mask. I colored my hair a couple months back and I will NEVER do that again. 

My hair type is majority 4a I believe with some 3C sprinkled in the very top of my head. I will leave a picture and maybe you all can let me know if I'm correct. I have about 50-60 % shrinkage.


----------



## Grand Prix (Jul 13, 2010)

^^^Very pretty, natalie!


----------



## GreenD (Jul 13, 2010)

Platinum said:


> I didn't have any problem with shedding. A lot of ladies, including myself took garlic pills when using Megatek to curb the shedding.  There are also other alternatives as well. You can try using a garlic shampoo or add garlic powder to your conditioner. Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> *I use Wild Growth Hair oil as a scalp oil. I don't get any "wild growth" per se but I like it.*




Ok so I just finished my first week with it, and it had to go under the sink. I washed my hair and I think it left THE WORST build up on my hair.  I mean, it was like toothpaste-cheese in my hair. I did several ACV rinses and that didn't work, so I did bentonite clay two nights in a row and that pretty much did the trick. I have a few braids that still have some build up, so I think I'll have to do the clay treatment again. I'm guessing I used too much oil and it just stuck to the conditioner from my wash, IDK? But I won't be using that for a while. I'll stick with my Doo Gro.


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jul 14, 2010)

You ladies are doing great! Waves and goes back to original thread.

*BTW, I will update the challenger list about twice a month but if you have not posted or PM'd your length in inches and are not 100% natural you will not be added.*


----------



## Missjae09 (Jul 14, 2010)

Thank you!! I'm still tweeting it... But for now this is working- I think !


----------



## Platinum (Jul 14, 2010)

GreenD said:


> [/B]
> 
> Ok so I just finished my first week with it, and it had to go under the sink. I washed my hair and I think it left THE WORST build up on my hair.  I mean, it was like toothpaste-cheese in my hair. I did several ACV rinses and that didn't work, so I did bentonite clay two nights in a row and that pretty much did the trick. I have a few braids that still have some build up, so I think I'll have to do the clay treatment again. I'm guessing I used too much oil and it just stuck to the conditioner from my wash, IDK? But I won't be using that for a while. I'll stick with my Doo Gro.


 
Wow. Sorry to hear that. Sounds like you may have used too much. When I apply it to my scalp, I use it sparingly. Drop here, drop there... a little goes a long way with this product.


----------



## ZkittyKurls (Jul 15, 2010)

GreenD said:


> [/B]
> 
> Ok so I just finished my first week with it, and it had to go under the sink. I washed my hair and I think it left THE WORST build up on my hair.  I mean, it was like toothpaste-cheese in my hair. I did several ACV rinses and that didn't work, so I did bentonite clay two nights in a row and that pretty much did the trick. I have a few braids that still have some build up, so I think I'll have to do the clay treatment again. I'm guessing I used too much oil and it just stuck to the conditioner from my wash, IDK? But I won't be using that for a while. I'll stick with my Doo Gro.


 
i  am not in this challenge as of yet but i was just gonna say that this happened to me before too. i had so much oil in my hair from when i had a weave in it so when i added a protein/moisture conditioner to my hair it felt like plaque on my hair! i thought it was just me, but i used acv/ baking soda and come clean clarifying shampoo, and it felt queaky clean, but it still had moisture as well.


----------



## countrychickd (Jul 15, 2010)

So I've been wearing some mini twists in my hair since last Sunday. I'm hoping to get at least two weeks out of this protective style, if not more. I hope this helps my in retaining length.


----------



## ParagonTresses (Jul 15, 2010)

ZkittyKurls said:


> i am not in this challenge as of yet but i was just gonna say that this happened to me before too. i had so much oil in my hair from when i had a weave in it so when i added a protein/moisture conditioner to my hair it felt like plaque on my hair! i thought it was just me, but i used acv/ baking soda and come clean clarifying shampoo, and it felt queaky clean, but it still had moisture as well.


 


GreenD said:


> [/B]
> 
> Ok so I just finished my first week with it, and it had to go under the sink. I washed my hair and I think it left THE WORST build up on my hair.  I mean, it was like toothpaste-cheese in my hair. I did several ACV rinses and that didn't work, so I did bentonite clay two nights in a row and that pretty much did the trick. I have a few braids that still have some build up, so I think I'll have to do the clay treatment again. I'm guessing I used too much oil and it just stuck to the conditioner from my wash, IDK? But I won't be using that for a while. I'll stick with my Doo Gro.


 

Same here ladies.  I shampooed my hair four times in one day and still had build up throughout my hair that whole week.  I had purchased it months before using it and thought it had gotten "old."  Maybe I used too much but I won't be trying it out again to find out...

Good luck on the challenge every one!!!


----------



## tess1913 (Jul 15, 2010)

I would like to join, I have 3 inches of 4a/4b hair.  I big chopped aug. 2009


----------



## Platinum (Jul 16, 2010)

tess1913 said:


> I would like to join, I have 3 inches of 4a/4b hair. I big chopped aug. 2009


 
Welcome Tess! However you may want to join the other BC to Waistlength challenge because I believe there are more ladies in that one around the same length as you.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm starting to have a little shedding now so I'm about to start back on garlic capsules. I've been cowashing with TreSemme Naturals and Aubreys Organics Honeysuckle Rose condish. These conditioners are great! They give great slip without the cones and I love the way the Honeysuckle scent. I still plan to use Suave Humectant when doing Henna treatments.

I've been using my MN/Sulfur mix, too early to tell if there's any growth.


----------



## Missjae09 (Jul 18, 2010)

I just co-washed with some old school Cholesterol conditioner but I added a little of my oil concoction and in addition to that I added some extra macadamia nut oil. I sit under my steamer for about 20minutes and I must say.. I was very pleased with my hair. It was super soft. I will definitely be doing this again. 

I decided to style with flat twist set... they didn't look bad so I decided to wear the twist for a few days before taking it down and to wear the "wavy/crinkled" look.

I plan to soon add silk peptide to my conditioner. I hope it goes well


----------



## nikki2229 (Jul 18, 2010)

Grand Prix said:


> As promised, the silicone/silicone-free comparison pics!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What a major difference! The bottom pic is from 2 months of using no cones?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 18, 2010)

Keep up the good work, Ladies!


----------



## cinnespice (Jul 18, 2010)

Washed my hair after 2 1/2 weeks being out with the cold. My hair is a so dry right now.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jul 18, 2010)

Hello Ladies! 
    I was wondering how do you combat with heat this summer? I wish i could find someone to braid my hair but i just moved to Mississippi in i dont know anyone around here.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 18, 2010)

Loves Harmony said:


> Hello Ladies!
> I was wondering how do you combat with heat this summer? I wish i could find someone to braid my hair but i just moved to Mississippi in i dont know anyone around here.


 
I just decided to not even fight with my hair. The easiest and less time consuming thing for me is to cowash everyday, moisturize, and wear it in a puff. Hopefully, the others can chime in to help you with this.


----------



## Missjae09 (Jul 18, 2010)

Loves Harmony said:


> Hello Ladies!
> I was wondering how do you combat with heat this summer? I wish i could find someone to braid my hair but i just moved to Mississippi in i dont know anyone around here.



It's soooo hot I've been wearing braidouts/twistouts and flat twist. I've straightened a couple of times for special occasions but it's much easier to wear protective styles and not fight against the elements. Honestly when my hair was straight I couldn't wait to co-wash and get back to my protective styles.. in addition to not not fighting the humidity it's easier for me to keep it moisturized. 

also, I learned to do flat twist on youtube.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jul 18, 2010)

Well i decided to place my hair in some twist with a french braid band in the front.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 20, 2010)

I baggied last night with Worlds of Curls moisturizer spray and sealed with Haitian Black Castor oil and my hair is so soft today! I still have a few bottles of the oil but I may look into purchasing more. I'm also thinking about trying Jamaican Black Castor oil so I can compare the two oils. 

I can't believe it's been almost 3 months since I BC'd. Time flies! I'm so happy with my growth  and retention. Even my slow growing nape that always seemed to break off is now a few inches long!:woohoo: Keep up the good work Ladies!


----------



## LadyPBC (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: FROM BC TO WAIST LENGTH! Natural growth and health CHALLENGE. SPINOFF.*

Thanks for this challenge and please count me in.  I need the support - maybe this will help me to focus!  YAY!!!



Prettyeyes said:


> *FROM BC TO WAIST LENGTH! Natural growth and health CHALLENGE. Spinoff.*
> Requirements to join:
> 
> 1. You must be 100% natural.
> ...


----------



## Aggie (Jul 20, 2010)

Still rocking my extension braids and juicing it daily. Trying hard to keep my hands out of my hair, hence the braids.


----------



## moore.1506 (Jul 21, 2010)

All right now this is where I belong lol! I would like to join the challenge and here are my details:

Okay Op here are some better details...

Im in the middle of a big transition Im moving to China so I decided to start fresh and BC. I was APL and never cut my hair before EVER. Now im trying to get it together.


Im gonna try to keep my reggy simple cause im not sure of the polution over there or whats avaliable

Wash with any shampoo (as long as ph balanced)
Deep condition with nexus humectress, or/and olive oil replenishing conditioner depending on if I need moisture or protien
Leave in condition with kimay's mix (youtube natural) includes kinky curly leave in, jojoba oil, castor oil, aloe vera juce
Moisture daily (if needed) with water and vegetable glycerin
Seal with jojoba and possibly shea butter
Aloe gel or shea butter to hold down edges
Im about 5 inches 4b maybe some 4a if I am a 4a its very very dense but I will upload a pic when I wash agian for opinions on that. 

I wanna work on Protective Styling but I don't know what to do with this length I really don't want to add hair cause I get annoyed with the hair quickly I just had kinky twists for 2 and 1/2 weeks and took them out cause they were itchy and annoying....so advice would be greatly appreciated 

Last relaxer was June 1st 2009. 
Year long transition Bc June 7th 2010

my fotki with my bc pics
http://public.fotki.com/tmoore/big-chop/

and here are some length pics as well as my current twist out style
(sorry pics big I dont know how to shrink them down erplexed)


----------



## Platinum (Jul 21, 2010)

Welcome Moore1506! Your hair is pretty!


----------



## SouthernBeauty (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi everyone! I did a prepoo earlier, wash, and deep conditioning.... I will be putting some twist in for the rest of the week. Monday I will be joining my husband on a business trip so I am going to try to rollerset my twist for the first time. Hopefully it turns out right.


----------



## SouthernBeauty (Jul 21, 2010)

Loves Harmony said:


> Hello Ladies!
> I was wondering how do you combat with heat this summer? I wish i could find someone to braid my hair but i just moved to Mississippi in i dont know anyone around here.


Since I am a housewife and I am at home most of the time I wear scarves. If I am not wearing scarves I wear twist or a wash n go.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jul 21, 2010)

Hello ladies i decided to wear a twist out today and it was so pretty. The only problem is when i walked outside my hair just turned into frizz. Help


----------



## Aggie (Jul 21, 2010)

Welcome Moore1506 to the BC to waist Length challenge. I think you may qualify for the other challenge though because of your length. I believe you are around 3-4 inches except in the front which seem to be 4.5 to 5 inches. I guess you can stay here because of the length in the front. HHG!


----------



## moore.1506 (Jul 21, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Welcome Moore1506! Your hair is pretty!


Thank you! Thats a twist out style tho, I am going to add some true texture shots to my fotki tonight though cause I am starting to get confused about my hair texture.  



SouthernBeauty said:


> Hi everyone! I did a prepoo earlier, wash, and deep conditioning.... I will be putting some twist in for the rest of the week. Monday I will be joining my husband on a business trip so I am going to try to rollerset my twist for the first time. Hopefully it turns out right.


 
That sounds really cute! Are you going to keep the twists in or turn it into a twist out?



Loves Harmony said:


> Hello ladies i decided to wear a twist out today and it was so pretty. The only problem is when i walked outside my hair just turned into frizz. Help


 
Do you twist out on dry or wet hair? When I do mine I get less frizz on a wet twist out that I let air dry overnight. 



Aggie said:


> Welcome Moore1506 to the BC to waist Length challenge. I think you may qualify for the other challenge though because of your length. I believe you are around 3-4 inches except in the front which seem to be 4.5 to 5 inches. I guess you can stay here because of the length in the front. HHG!


 
Thats what I thought when I first measured but I re-measured and I'm right around 4.5 -5 inches all around. Im telling you that shrinkage!


----------



## SouthernBeauty (Jul 22, 2010)

moore.1506 said:


> That sounds really cute! Are you going to keep the twists in or turn it into a twist out?


I am going to turn it into a twistout. I got the idea from here http://www.youtube.com/user/kimmaytube#p/u/9/CIJ_BvydTTw... its just her hair is longer and I dont know how it will look on shorter hair.


----------



## Grand Prix (Jul 22, 2010)

nikki2229 said:


> What a major difference! The bottom pic is from 2 months of using no cones?


 
One month.


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jul 22, 2010)

*CHALLENGER LIST HAS BEEN UPDATED!!!*


*BTW, I will update the challenger list about twice a month but if you have not posted or PM'd your length in inches and are not 100% natural you will not be added until I know!!*


----------



## moore.1506 (Jul 22, 2010)

SouthernBeauty said:


> I am going to turn it into a twistout. I got the idea from here http://www.youtube.com/user/kimmaytube#p/u/9/CIJ_BvydTTw... its just her hair is longer and I dont know how it will look on shorter hair.


 
Ohhh thats looks soo cute! Please post a pic or come back with a review once you do the style. It will probably be really nice and judging from your siggy curls look good on you. Good luck


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 22, 2010)

My hair looks bigger already and it hasn't even been a month . I will not measure until August 3rd.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm thinking about Henna'ing my hair this weekend and I'll probably start using Megatek next week. I still have a big bottle of MTG at home so I'm going to try to figure out how I may want to incorporate this into my regimen.


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jul 23, 2010)

*Let's start talking about our Product/Technique/Style of the Month for August!*

*What have you been doing, what is working?? Anything really making this phase easier or helping with growth or retention?*


----------



## winona (Jul 23, 2010)

Prettyeyes said:


> *Let's start talking about our Product/Technique/Style of the Month for August!*
> 
> *What have you been doing, what is working?? Anything really making this phase easier or helping with growth or retention?*



Cornrows leading to twists that I either put in a bun, french roll, french braid, or curl with flexi rollers  

Right now I am slightly concerned about all my products that are working wonders for me now are loaded with humectants.  That means I will have to change for the cooler monthserplexed I hope I can just take some of the humectant out and still be ok.  What is everyone plans for the cooler months?


----------



## sxyblackgem (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi ladies how are you guys doing?  I just detangled my hair and braided it in preparation for wash and deep condition day tomorrow or ummm later on today.  I just wet it with water and used Qhemet Biologics Coco Tree Detangling Ghee which really does wonders for me when I detangle, LOVE IT.  I'm just a little concerned about the amount of hair that comes out when I detangle, I just wanna know if its normal or not, so I attached a pic.

I've been baggying nightly with Hawaiin Silky for the last week, and in the morning my hair is soooo moisturized.  I wear a fro most days because its easy and I dont have to manipulate my hair that much.  The other day I swore I heard someone say "You betta wear that 'fro", LOL, it probably was just in my head though  I LUVS MY HAIR


----------



## sxyblackgem (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm not sure what I'm going to do either, plus I know my wash and go's / afro's will not cut it.  I was thinking about having my friend cornrow my hair without extensions for the colder months.





winona said:


> Cornrows leading to twists that I either put in a bun, french roll, french braid, or curl with flexi rollers
> 
> Right now I am slightly concerned about all my products that are working wonders for me now are loaded with humectants. That means I will have to change for the cooler monthserplexed I hope I can just take some of the humectant out and still be ok. What is everyone plans for the cooler months?


----------



## SouthernBeauty (Jul 24, 2010)

sxyblackgem said:


> Hi ladies how are you guys doing? I just detangled my hair and braided it in preparation for wash and deep condition day tomorrow or ummm later on today. I just wet it with water and used Qhemet Biologics Coco Tree Detangling Ghee which really does wonders for me when I detangle, LOVE IT. I'm just a little concerned about the amount of hair that comes out when I detangle, I just wanna know if its normal or not, so I attached a pic.
> 
> I've been baggying nightly with Hawaiin Silky for the last week, and in the morning my hair is soooo moisturized. I wear a fro most days because its easy and I dont have to manipulate my hair that much. The other day I swore I heard someone say "You betta wear that 'fro", LOL, it probably was just in my head though  I LUVS MY HAIR


It probably WASN'T in your head bc I have noticed when I wear my fro people are all over it! So I tend not to wear it too often (I hate when someone touches my hair )!! You should see me when someone touches my daughters' hair! It just does something to me... and I dont even know why!
Anyway I will start back baggying in the winter as well!


----------



## SouthernBeauty (Jul 24, 2010)

winona said:


> Cornrows leading to twists that I either put in a bun, french roll, french braid, or curl with flexi rollers
> 
> Right now I am slightly concerned about all my products that are working wonders for me now are loaded with humectants. That means I will have to change for the cooler monthserplexed I hope I can just take some of the humectant out and still be ok. What is everyone plans for the cooler months?


I have to start researching for products without glycerin bc I remember last winter glycerin was not my friend!


----------



## sxyblackgem (Jul 24, 2010)

SouthernBeauty said:


> It probably WASN'T in your head bc I have noticed when I wear my fro people are all over it! So I tend not to wear it too often (I hate when someone touches my hair )!! You should see me when someone touches my daughters' hair! It just does something to me... and I dont even know why!
> Anyway I will start back baggying in the winter as well!


 

Oh no, touching of the hair is definitely a no no.  Some of my co-workers tend to touch my hair and in my head I'm thinking oh lawd I dont wanna catch a case!! I'm a little scared of baggying in the winter, I dont wanna catch a cold.


----------



## jamoca5 (Jul 24, 2010)

So sorry I haven't been updating AT ALL *mybadness*

In terms of style/technique for August, I've been wearing my hair in the usual protective styles (i.e. cornrows and twists), which are helping me retain length REALLY WELL.


----------



## winona (Jul 24, 2010)

Pictures of my PS for this week


----------



## ZkittyKurls (Jul 24, 2010)

SouthernBeauty said:


> I have to start researching for products without glycerin bc I remember last winter glycerin was not my friend!


 
glycerin probably wasnt your friend during the winter because it was sucking out all the moisture out of your hair, as opposed to the summer especially when its humind, it draws the moisture out of the air and into your hair.


----------



## Grand Prix (Jul 24, 2010)

winona said:


> Cornrows leading to twists that I either put in a bun, french roll, french braid, or curl with flexi rollers
> 
> Right now I am slightly concerned about all my products that are working wonders for me now are loaded with humectants. That means I will have to change for the cooler monthserplexed I hope I can just take some of the humectant out and still be ok. What is everyone plans for the cooler months?


 
Yeah a lot of moisturizers and conditioners are loaded with glycerin and they don't not work for me in the winter at all.
What helped me tremendously was using an Aubrey Organics conditioner as a leave-in and then sealing with an oil.


----------



## SouthernBeauty (Jul 24, 2010)

winona said:


> Pictures of my PS for this week


Very nice! I really wish I knew how to braid!



ZkittyKurls said:


> glycerin probably wasnt your friend during the winter because it was sucking out all the moisture out of your hair, as opposed to the summer especially when its humind, it draws the moisture out of the air and into your hair.


 Yea I learned that later into the winter... I wont make that mistake again!


----------



## Platinum (Jul 24, 2010)

Prettyeyes said:


> *Let's start talking about our Product/Technique/Style of the Month for August!*
> 
> *What have you been doing, what is working?? Anything really making this phase easier or helping with growth or retention?*


 
I haven't picked a product for the month yet but frequent cowashing and baggying every night has really helped me. As for the style, I have kept it simple. I just wear a puff everyday.



winona said:


> Cornrows leading to twists that I either put in a bun, french roll, french braid, or curl with flexi rollers
> 
> Right now I am slightly concerned about all my products that are working wonders for me now are loaded with humectants. That means I will have to change for the cooler monthserplexed I hope I can just take some of the humectant out and still be ok. What is everyone plans for the cooler months?


 
I haven't decided what to do for the winter months. Since I live in Fla, I really don't have any problems with the weather. Our winters are very short. I may look into baggying with hats during the cooler days. Hopefully, I won't have to worry about harsh winters because I'm hoping to drive locally soon.



sxyblackgem said:


> Hi ladies how are you guys doing? I just detangled my hair and braided it in preparation for wash and deep condition day tomorrow or ummm later on today. I just wet it with water and used Qhemet Biologics Coco Tree Detangling Ghee which really does wonders for me when I detangle, LOVE IT. I'm just a little concerned about the amount of hair that comes out when I detangle, I just wanna know if its normal or not, so I attached a pic.
> 
> I've been baggying nightly with Hawaiin Silky for the last week, and in the morning my hair is soooo moisturized. I* wear a fro most days because its easy and I dont have to manipulate my hair that much.* The other day I swore I heard someone say "You betta wear that 'fro", LOL, it probably was just in my head though  I LUVS MY HAIR


That looks like a normal amount of shed hair. I believe the average person sheds 50-100 hairs a day. ITA @ the bolded.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 25, 2010)

winona said:


> Pictures of my PS for this week


I love this look !


----------



## winona (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks ladies 

@SouthernBeauty.  I just learned how to cornrow this time last year.  

I actually went to a braider in my area and offered to pay her to teach me to braid. She charged me $30 a session and let me borrow her mannequin in between sessions(once a week). I took my 2 sessions (1st one I braided on mannequin 2nd I learned to braid on my hair). I truly believe it was $60 well spent.

This is how the sessions went for an idea
1st one
She asked me to single braid to see where my skills were (NONEXISTENT LOL) 
She taught me how to properly single braid
We then did the single braid technique and added extra hair (the cornrow)
It sure wasnt pretty at first
At the end of the lesson (about 1hr) she gave me her mannequin with a $30 deposit(given back when I returned mannequin) to practice on the following week. I spent about 30mins practicing 3 times that week (came up with some pretty decent braids)

2nd one
Came with hair freshly washed
She reviewed my braiding from the previous week and made me do a few more on the mannequin in front of her once satisfied she part my hair and illustrated how she wants me to start off (BTW I was sitting in her salon chair looking the mirror)
I mimicked her movements and she offered suggestions
She made me do the whole front part of hair in front of her adding corrections/suggestions ect.
I actually left there with a wearable front ( I was so proud I couldnt wait to come and show hubby)

Sorry for the long post. HTH.  It was the ABSOLUTE BEST INVESTMENT that I have made on my HHJ


----------



## Aggie (Jul 25, 2010)

Here's my favorite protective style that I use to grow my hair. I like my wigs too but these braids are effortless fo rme to take care of especially since I just started an intense workout/exercise regimen.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 25, 2010)

winona said:


> Thanks ladies
> 
> @SouthernBeauty. I just learned how to cornrow this time last year.
> 
> ...


 
I admire your efforts winona. I have some BraidsbyBreslin dvd/s but I haven't watched them as yet though. I hope I get rid of thsi lazy feeling soon so I cna start saving some money too.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 25, 2010)

I like your braids, Aggie! I'm almost tempted to get mine braided again. (Sometimes, I miss my Senegalese Twists).


----------



## winona (Jul 25, 2010)

Beautiful braids aggie  I am preparing to possibly stop working to go to school full time so any money saving tips I do is greatly appreciated by the hubby


----------



## Aggie (Jul 25, 2010)

Platinum said:


> I like your braids, Aggie! I'm almost tempted to get mine braided again. (Sometimes, I miss my Senegalese Twists).


 Thanks Platinum. I think I want to try some goddess sized sengalese braids myself soon. I have never had them before. It would be interesting to see how my natural hair would look with them.


----------



## Mocha5 (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi ladies!  Here's my puff. I love it but its sooooo tiny. This is my third time going natural. Smh.  Anyway it looks like I'm 3." Seems like I should be a lot further along.  Last relaxed Dec.09 and I BCed earlier this year.  I was iron deficient for a little bit so maybe that had something to do with it.  But that's been taken care of so I'm looking forward to a lot of growth.  Happy to join because obviously I'm a repeat offender.  Back with PS.


----------



## Mocha5 (Jul 25, 2010)

Here's my PS which I just finished tonight.  I'm with Winona: its so much easier to do your own hair at least in terms of cost.  you also have the freedom to try new styles.  I had no idea I was going to do twists until I walked in the BS. So for the next 4 weeks twists will be it for me.  I'm using a growth aid: MTG.  Other than that I'm keeping it pretty simple and leaving my hair alone as much as possible. Can someone recommend a scalp cleanser? If I can go longer than 4 weeks, I will.  Lazy....lol.


----------



## SouthernBeauty (Jul 26, 2010)

Mocha5 said:


> Here's my PS which I just finished tonight. I'm with Winona: its so much easier to do your own hair at least in terms of cost. you also have the freedom to try new styles. I had no idea I was going to do twists until I walked in the BS. So for the next 4 weeks twists will be it for me. I'm using a growth aid: MTG. Other than that I'm keeping it pretty simple and leaving my hair alone as much as possible. Can someone recommend a scalp cleanser? If I can go longer than 4 weeks, I will. Lazy....lol.


Your hair looks good! I think I am going to try and do my own twist. How long did it take you?


----------



## SouthernBeauty (Jul 26, 2010)

I did my rollerset on my twist! The back didnt completely dry but it came out pretty good!


----------



## SouthernBeauty (Jul 26, 2010)

winona said:


> Thanks ladies
> 
> @SouthernBeauty. I just learned how to cornrow this time last year.
> 
> ...


 Thanks when I return home I will be checking into it! I have 2 daughters (one wl and the other one apl)... this would help me out alot!

@ Aggie your braids look nice too!


----------



## Mocha5 (Jul 26, 2010)

SouthernBeauty this is the back. As you can see its pretty full. I guess it took me about 8 hours.  I usually do it on Saturday but I start late in the day.  I do the back, sides and front so that I can put it in a ponytail for church and hide the middle.  Then I finish up on Sunday.  I usually do box braids.  If I ever learn how to cornrow my own hair, I'd tree braid too which another one of my PSs. This is the only style I plan to pay for until then.
HTH.


----------



## winona (Jul 26, 2010)

Mocha5 said:


> Here's my PS which I just finished tonight. I'm with Winona: its so much easier to do your own hair at least in terms of cost. you also have the freedom to try new styles. I had no idea I was going to do twists until I walked in the BS. So for the next 4 weeks twists will be it for me. I'm using a growth aid: MTG. Other than that I'm keeping it pretty simple and leaving my hair alone as much as possible. Can someone recommend a scalp cleanser? If I can go longer than 4 weeks, I will. Lazy....lol.


 

Your twists look great.  I promised myself that I am going to work on twist skills before this winter is up  My biggest problem is I get sooo tiredI start off good then the closer I get to the front the bigger/sloppier they get.  Maybe i just need to take some breaks but i find that i want to get my hair done in one setting and not have to come back to finish it


----------



## Mocha5 (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks, Winona.  I know exactly what you mean girl.  I basically have to kick myself in the butt to finish up.  Ughhhh.  I find that the twisting goes faster than the braiding though.  Give it a shot.  I'm going ride this style till the wheels fall off.  LOL


----------



## natalie20121 (Jul 26, 2010)

I love your braids Aggie and Mocha5 your twists are the BOMB.com! I'm actually seriously considering getting box braids this weekend. the length of my hair is becoming a little more difficult to deal with. Detangling used to be so easy and now it's just taking too long. I need a break! Today I wore a wash and go but lately I've been doing twist outs which has become my FAV! Looking good ladies. I can't wait until we have some more length


----------



## Fiyawerks (Jul 26, 2010)

Ok, it has been 4 days since my BC, I chopped again yesterday; my hair is now .5 inch. I still don't know what I'm doing in terms of regimen/care, but I did a protein pack yesterday, followed by cowash, spritz(water/rosemary oil) cantu leave in and sealed with coconut oil.

I want to get a quick weave on the cap in 3 weeks, do you think this will stunt my growth since I will not be able to moisturize daily??


----------



## Platinum (Jul 27, 2010)

Mocha, I like your puff and Twists! Speakingeasy, Are you planning to get the stocking cap quickweave? If so, you should be able to remove it when you want to moisturize and then wear it again. A stocking cap quickweave is pretty much a "homemade wig". I know several people that have grown their hair out without problem while wearing quickweaves.


----------



## Missjae09 (Jul 27, 2010)

Right now I have flat twist.. I have just added Hemp oil to the other that I use for maintenance and conditioning and I think my hair seems to like it. It was pretty soft. I plan to slowly, carefully and gently incorporate a little bit of protein into my regimen.


----------



## Mocha5 (Jul 27, 2010)

Alright, ladies.  I've been told I'm in the wrong thread.  I'm obviously a lil slow.  Lol.  Happy growing, ladies!


----------



## Aggie (Jul 27, 2010)

Speakingeasy said:


> Ok, it has been 4 days since my BC, I chopped again yesterday; *my hair is now .5 inch.* I still don't know what I'm doing in terms of regimen/care, but I did a protein pack yesterday, followed by cowash, spritz(water/rosemary oil) cantu leave in and sealed with coconut oil.
> 
> I want to get a quick weave on the cap in 3 weeks, do you think this will stunt my growth since I will not be able to moisturize daily??


 

Hmm, now is your hair a half of an inch or 5 inches in length after your BC Speakingeasy/ Because if it is a half of an inch then you may want to join the other thread for shorter hair than 4 inches or less. Still though, happy growing.


----------



## moore.1506 (Jul 29, 2010)

I had twists about a week ago (before I got my camera) they were helpful with retaining moisture. I really liked them they blended well and almost everyone thought they were my natural hair. I really want to keep my hair cornrowed the majority of the week, but I don't know how to part really good. So far my products are still the same as before but I am really curious what types of hair products I will be able to find in China. I leave on Saturday for a year 

How did you guys learn to make straight parts?
Did you need a mirror?


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jul 29, 2010)

Just wanted to share a picture of my hair with you guys. It is growing....


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2010)

I've been using my MN/Sulfur mix for a few weeks and I'm noticing some good growth. I wish I had thought about taking pics but since we're coming into a new month, I'll try to take pics so I can do month to month comparison. Also, I'm thinking about going back to Megatek as well.

I think I'm going to continue doing Henna treatments every 2 weeks. I love how it makes my hair feel so strong with zero breakage.

Keep up the good work, Ladies!


----------



## Missjae09 (Jul 30, 2010)

I just received my silk peptide and can't wait to condition with it... I've heard good things about it so I'm excited!


----------



## Uniquely Blessed (Jul 30, 2010)

My hair is 4b and uneven. It ranges from about 6"-9". The crown is noticeably shorter than the sides. i put my hair up in braid extensions in early June and I got good growth from the low manipulation, DE, African Formula Hair Oil, and consistency. I am still tweaking my reggie, but so far what I'm working with is:

shampoo/cowash weekly - if shampoo, I focus on the scalp
weekly DC - right now with ORS Replenishing Pak
moisturizing with ORS Olive Oil
oiling scalp with African Formula

I take DE and Ultra Hair vitamins and hair shake.

Forgive me for not yet posting pics but i hope to be able to do so in a few days.


----------



## Missjae09 (Jul 31, 2010)

I did a bentonite clay treatment on my hair for the first time today.. I'm pleased with results so far. My hair felt nice and soft afterward, no dryness. I also received my JBCO in the mail today.. after the bentonite I cornrowed my hair for a braidout and rubbed the jbco on my parts. I've heard so many good things about jbco I can't wait to see the end result.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 2, 2010)

*PRODUCT/TECHNIQUE/STYLE FOR THE MONTH OF AUGUST*

The Product I chose is: Henna

    - Why Henna? I chose it because it's a natural, multipurpose product used for coloring hair as well as conditioning purposes. I personally use it for it's strengthening and conditioning properties (I'm not really concerned about color). Henna bonds to the hair and fills in the weak spots on the hair strands. Natural henna usually stains the hair a rich red brown, however results may vary depending on brands, origin, or freshness of the henna. I would not advise using Henna brands that offer different colors (black, blonde, burgundy, etc) as these are not 100% natural henna. Anyone looking to color their hair black should consider Henna, followed by Indigo or mixing natural indigo and henna together.

   - Technique. I prefer to use Henna with the least amount of additives as possible so I can get the full effects of the treatment. I have read many threads and checked out fotkis of other ladies and I have noticed that a lot of their henna mixes contain many ingredients. The last 2 times I've henna'd, I have used: *1 box of Reshma Henna, some olive oil, a few tablespoons of Brahmi powder and Maka powder.* I don't know the exact measurements of the oil and powders, I just usually "eye ball" them. I don't wait for color release, I just apply it on damp, clarified hair for about 2 hours. I then rinse with cheapie conditioners until water runs clear. After the henna process, I DC with a good moisturizing DC (I like Silk Elements Moisturizer Treatment from Sallys). I baggy with curl moisturizer and seal with castor oil. Usually the following day, my hair is very soft. A word of caution, your hair may feel a little stiff or dry after a Henna session(similiar to the feel of your hair after a hard protein treatment), but that feeling usually goes away after a good DC.

   -Henna Gloss. Some ladies usually add conditioner to their Henna mix. This helps to add softness and shine to the hair after a henna session. Our very own Aggie has a great henna gloss recipe in her fotki.

Style (Low Mani)
     I have been on a Personal low-manipulation style challenge. Usually wear my hair in a picked out afro with a headband. I have not used any heat on my hair since before I BC'd in April and I believe my hair has thrived because of that. I plan to try different styles this month (twists, flat twists, cornrows-front only, etc).

ETA: I forgot to mention that I did a Fro-Hawk a few days ago. I was a little self consious about it but after the 2nd day, I liked it. I wish I had take pics. I'll try this style again sometime this week and take pics.


----------



## ZkittyKurls (Aug 2, 2010)

winona said:


> Your twists look great. I promised myself that I am going to work on twist skills before this winter is up My biggest problem is I get sooo tiredI start off good then the closer I get to the front the bigger/sloppier they get. Maybe i just need to take some breaks but i find that i want to get my hair done in one setting and not have to come back to finish it


 
Just a thought...why dont you try startin them from the front and so when you get tired and eager to finish at least you wont have to worry about pepl noticing that you have imperfect parts.


----------



## funkycoils (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm in!!!! 8 inches!


----------



## winona (Aug 3, 2010)

SouthernBeauty said:


> Thanks when I return home I will be checking into it! I have 2 daughters (one wl and the other one apl)... this would help me out alot!
> 
> @ Aggie your braids look nice too!



I cant wait to see all the beautiful styles you will create


----------



## winona (Aug 3, 2010)

ZkittyKurls said:


> Just a thought...why dont you try startin them from the front and so when you get tired and eager to finish at least you wont have to worry about pepl noticing that you have imperfect parts.



I apologize for the the late response I have been on vacation.  I will maybe try this next weekend


----------



## Missjae09 (Aug 5, 2010)

Just checking in... I have recently incorporated WGO and Hemp seed oil into my regi. I've heard good things about these oils so I hope it helps me along in my journey to healthy waist length hair.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 7, 2010)

Missjae09 said:


> Just checking in... I have recently incorporated WGO and Hemp seed oil into my regi. I've heard good things about these oils so I hope it helps me along in my journey to healthy waist length hair.


 
Where did you find the Hemp Seed Oil?


----------



## Missjae09 (Aug 7, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Where did you find the Hemp Seed Oil?



I bought mine at Whole Foods and I bought my WGO at a neighborhood natural foods store. I love the way my hair feels with it!


----------



## Aggie (Aug 7, 2010)

I am still in my extension braids and massaging black castor oil with some essential oils on my scalp every other night mostly and sometimes every 3 nights when I'm too tired to do them more often. I sure love this oil as a scalp oil. It leaves my hair at the roots so incredibly soft and my scalp suck it up like water.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 7, 2010)

Aggie said:


> I am still in my extension braids and massaging black castor oil with some essential oils on my scalp every other night mostly and sometimes every 3 nights when I'm too tired to do them more often. I sure love this oil as a scalp oil. It leaves my hair at the roots so incredibly soft and my scalp suck it up like water.


 
I  Black Castor Oil! I'm thinking about adding some to my Megatek. I still plan to use it as a scalp oil and a sealer as well. I like that it doesn't leave my hair feeling greasy the next day like other oils.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 8, 2010)

Platinum said:


> I  Black Castor Oil! I'm thinking about adding some to my Megatek. I still plan to use it as a scalp oil and a sealer as well. *I like that it doesn't leave my hair feeling greasy the next day like other oils.*


 
I noticed the bolded as well and I like that about BCO and I feel it will be in my oil rotation for a looooooong while.


----------



## HennaRo (Aug 12, 2010)

This is the perfect challenge for me right now! 

4a hair is about 6-7 inches
4b hair is about 5 inches

Shampoo: use cv bars once a week with an acv rinse after
Cowash: daily or every other day with Tresemme Naturals or Renpure My pretty hair parched-finger detangle
DC: at least once a week with AOIN or AOJA
Protein DC: with Tigi Oatmeal and Honey once a month
Detangle: weekly with bed head moisture maniac
Leave in: with Garnier Fructis Sleek and shine or Triple nutrition
Moisturize: with either Mozeke WAC or Qhemet
Seal: with castor oil
Henna: bi weekly

Will come back with new pics!

I can already see this might change lol!

ETA: added pics


----------



## manter26 (Aug 12, 2010)

Tomorrow is my nappyversary, aka 1 year natural!  Sometimes it feels like my hair has always been natural and sometimes I can't believe it's been a year. 

I'm in braids right now and focusing on retention. I've started baggying every night. I have baby fine hair that gets over-moisturized very easily. To avoid this I make sure the product(s) I use have protein in them. Right now I spray with Eqyss Rehydrant mixed with water and a little castor and jojoba oils. I also started sealing, mostly with grease I had in my stash for years. If I'm going out I use Vatika Frosting because it smells so yummy.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 13, 2010)

I should be home this weekend so I'm trying to decide if I want to Henna again or try a blow out for an acurate length check. I did a length check the other day but the shrinkage is a beast. Excuse the wild hair and crazy look.


----------



## winona (Aug 14, 2010)

ZkittyKurls said:


> Just a thought...why dont you try startin them from the front and so when you get tired and eager to finish at least you wont have to worry about pepl noticing that you have imperfect parts.



Hey Sis,

  I tried the twist thing again this weekend.  Started from the back but took breaks, did them alittle bigger than normal and I do believe they came out decent.  Now all I have to do is get some more length.  I will try to remember to post pics tomorrow as it is 1145PM  GN


----------



## Platinum (Aug 16, 2010)

winona said:


> Hey Sis,
> 
> I tried the twist thing again this weekend. Started from the back but took breaks, did them alittle bigger than normal and I do believe they came out decent. Now all I have to do is get some more length. I will try to remember to post pics tomorrow as it is 1145PM GN


 
How did the twists turn out? I may try twists this weekend.


----------



## winona (Aug 16, 2010)

They actually turned out way better than they have been but to me they only looked decent which says something about how they normally look  As I took them down yesterday for a twistout they tangle alittle on the ends in the back (probably bc I didnt use any oil). I think what I mistakenly thought was thick tough hair when relaxed is just fine(meaning not dense) coarse hair I have been playing around with quicker PSing lately to prepare for the winter. So I probably wont be doing twists for at least a month.

Ooops forgot to take pics. Sorry


----------



## Platinum (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm thinking about changing my regimen a little. Right now I'm cowashing about 3-4 week or more and wearing wash and go afro with a headband. I still baggy every night as well. But I'm thinking about going back to Ayurvedic cowashes instead of doing the regular cowashes. I have also started back on Megatek. Hopefully I will see some extra growth by the end of the year.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 17, 2010)

Platinum said:


> I'm thinking about changing my regimen a little. Right now I'm cowashing about 3-4 week or more and wearing wash and go afro with a headband. I still baggy every night as well. But I'm thinking about going back to Ayurvedic cowashes instead of doing the regular cowashes. I have also started back on Megatek. Hopefully I will see some extra growth by the end of the year.


 

We're thinking alike Platinum. I was thinking about using more ayurveda powders for cowashing when I take these braids out as well. I was planning on adding my conditioners to them though and leaving them on my hair for at least 30 minutes before washing them out. 

I have about 3 to 4 more weeks in my extension braids then it's on with ayurveda cowashes for a couple of weeks before braiding it again. I might get it braided again in time for my birthday in October or shortly after. I'll update on what I decide.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 17, 2010)

Platinum said:


> I'm thinking about changing my regimen a little. Right now I'm cowashing about 3-4 week or more and wearing wash and go afro with a headband. I still baggy every night as well. But I'm thinking about going back to Ayurvedic cowashes instead of doing the regular cowashes. I have also started back on Megatek. Hopefully I will see some extra growth by the end of the year.


 


Aggie said:


> We're thinking alike Platinum. I was thinking about using more ayurveda powders for cowashing when I take these braids out as well. I was planning on adding my conditioners to them though and leaving them on my hair for at least 30 minutes before washing them out.
> 
> I have about 3 to 4 more weeks in my extension braids then it's on with ayurveda cowashes for a couple of weeks before braiding it again. I might get it braided again in time for my birthday in October or shortly after. I'll update on what I decide.


 
I'm thinking of the same thing. I'm thinking of adding teas vs. the actual powders to my conditioners to cut out the mess. Or tea rinse then follow up with a cowash.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 17, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> I'm thinking of the same thing. I'm thinking of adding teas vs. the actual powders to my conditioners to cut out the mess. Or tea rinse then follow up with a cowash.


 Good idea Shay. IDK, I really like all the rich thickness of the powders in my hair. I like to feel it with my hands too, weird huh? That's why I leave them in my hair for a while before washing them out, almost like a deep cowash.


----------



## winona (Aug 17, 2010)

Thats funny ladies.  I have noticed that I use alot of ayuvedic stuff.  My tea rinses and herbs added to conditioners  Great minds think alike


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 17, 2010)

Aggie said:


> Good idea Shay. IDK, I really like all the rich thickness of the powders in my hair. I like to feel it with my hands too, weird huh? That's why I leave them in my hair for a while before washing them out, almost like a deep cowash.


 
I will do that too every now and then.


----------



## Prettyeyes (Aug 18, 2010)

Just stopping in to say hello. HELLO!!


----------



## divinefavor (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi everyone!!!

I've started doing ACV rinses (I've only done it 2 times since being natural).  The verdicts still out on this one.  I'm not sure what it's supposed to do, but I'm sure it's really good for my scalp.

Oops, I posted this in the wrong thread!  Please delete!


----------



## ZkittyKurls (Aug 18, 2010)

Hello ladies!! just showing some support and cheering from the sidelines! i will be joining the game in three months!!


----------



## Platinum (Aug 18, 2010)

Aggie said:


> We're thinking alike Platinum. I was thinking about using more ayurveda powders for cowashing when I take these braids out as well.* I was planning on adding my conditioners to them though and leaving them on my hair for at least 30 minutes before washing them out. *
> 
> I have about 3 to 4 more weeks in my extension braids then it's on with ayurveda cowashes for a couple of weeks before braiding it again. I might get it braided again in time for my birthday in October or shortly after. I'll update on what I decide.


 
That's exactly how I used to do it! What are your favorite powders? My favorite powders are Brahmi and Maka.


----------



## Missjae09 (Aug 18, 2010)

Last night my rollerset died so this morning I cowashed.. had to run out so I wore a wash n'go, when i got back home I decided to two strand twist my hair. It's not great but its definitely moving in the right direction. I like the way it turned out and I'm going to try to make it last as long as possible. I twisted with my own mixture of shea butter and aloe vera gel.

You can see spaces in my pics.. that's just where I parted it.. I really don't have wholes in my hair lol!


----------



## lilikoi (Aug 18, 2010)

I'd love to  I join this challenge but I've been doing BKTs. Can I still join?

My last relaxer was Oct 12, 2009. I did several mini-chops from Feb-May. I'm now 100% relaxer free. My hair is 4-6 inches long all around.

Please let me in!!!!!


P.S. I need to change my avatar pic. That was last November, when I was still relaxed and did my first BKT. I'll post a current pic soon.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 21, 2010)

How is everyone doing?

Has anyone tried Benonite Clay? I've read that it's a good clarifier for hair and well as skin. I'm going to pick up some from Vitamin Shoppe today. 

http://www.vitaminshoppe.com/store/en/browse/sku_detail.jsp?id=SW-1001

Here's a video from Sera2544 (one of my hair inspirations!) about this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bwlWALUgQLI


----------



## SouthernBeauty (Aug 21, 2010)

Hello everyone! Right now I am still protective styling and doing my weekly deep conditioning! I am also starting to do some research so I can stock up on my fall/winter products! HHG everyone!


----------



## Aggie (Aug 21, 2010)

Platinum said:


> That's exactly how I used to do it! What are your favorite powders? My favorite powders are Brahmi and Maka.


 
Sorry I'm late Platinum. I love kalpi tone, brahmi, bhringraj, fenugreek seed and amla powders. I know I like a lot of them but these are my faves.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 21, 2010)

lilikoi said:


> I'd love to I join this challenge but I've been doing BKTs. Can I still join?
> 
> My last relaxer was Oct 12, 2009. I did several mini-chops from Feb-May. I'm now 100% relaxer free. My hair is 4-6 inches long all around.
> 
> ...


 I don't see why not. Your hair is not chemically altered so welcome.


----------



## HennaRo (Aug 21, 2010)

Since I finally had a successul dc and my rough ends feel a bit more normal things should be getting better now. Right now I'm hennaing(trying a new one out) also going to try out a new dc. Otherwise I think I have a regimen down finally!


----------



## Aggie (Aug 21, 2010)

HennaRo said:


> Since I finally had a successul dc and my rough ends feel a bit more normal things should be getting better now. Right now I'm hennaing(trying a new one out) also going to try out a new dc. Otherwise *I think I have a regimen down finally*!


 
Congrats on the bolded HennaRo. It feels good to finally find products that work, doesn't it?


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 22, 2010)

Platinum said:


> How is everyone doing?
> 
> Has anyone tried Benonite Clay? I've read that it's a good clarifier for hair and well as skin. I'm going to pick up some from Vitamin Shoppe today.
> 
> ...


Yes, it is my clarifier. I used it several times while transitioning and once so far since being natural. It gets my hair clean without it feeling stripped. I also end up with easy to detangle hair with the curls popping everywhere.


----------



## Missjae09 (Aug 22, 2010)

I have used Bentonite clay on my hair and my skin. I was very pleased with the results and have decided to make it apart of my hair care and skin care routine. I wet my hair then applied the clay. I let it sit for a while afterward I DC's so I wouldn't experience the dryness I'd heard about. Although I must add that my hair did not feel dry after I rinsed the clay out. I was also careful to make sure I removed all of it. 




Platinum said:


> How is everyone doing?
> 
> Has anyone tried Benonite Clay? I've read that it's a good clarifier for hair and well as skin. I'm going to pick up some from Vitamin Shoppe today.
> 
> ...


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2010)

I bought the Benonite Clay yesterday but I probably won't use it until the weekend (I should be home by then). I'll report back when I try it.


----------



## chocolat79 (Aug 25, 2010)

I'd like to join!!
I BC'd in February 2010 and my hair is around 6-7 inches, I think. I'll be posting some starting pics this afternoon. Just got fresh 2-strand twists yesterday. 

My reggie:
-Moisturize daily with my Aloe Vera/Glycerin/Rosemary hydrosol/Kenra MC mix, seal with castor oil (changing to JBCO and hemp seed oil), and shea butter
-Daily or every other day I use BT and MN on my scalp
-Every two weeks--> pre-poo with hemp seed oil, steam with neem/blackstrap molasses/rosemary hydrosol/conditioner, shampoo with Kenra Clarifying Shampoo, use Roux PC, use Aussie Moist and rinse, use homemade leave-in (Kimmay's YT channel), JBCO/hemp seed oil and air dry overnight or use hood dryer...get retwisted the next day


This seems to help me with low manipulation, retention, and moisture. 

P.S. I'm trying get back on the wagon with my Biotin/MSM/Pantothenic Acid intake and my WL shakes!


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2010)

chocolat79 said:


> I'd like to join!!
> I BC'd in February 2010 and my hair is around 6-7 inches, I think. I'll be posting some starting pics this afternoon. Just got fresh 2-strand twists yesterday.
> 
> My reggie:
> ...


 
Welcome! Your regimen sounds awesome!


----------



## Platinum (Aug 31, 2010)

How's everyone doing? I tried the Benonite Clay to clariy and I have to say it's a keeper.

Keeo up the good work!


----------



## LoveCraze (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi Plat. Doing good here. I like Bentonite clay as well even though my hair seemed a little dry the last time I used it. I saw where someone else put oil in their hair first and then did the treatment to prevent drying. Do you do that or do you just use it as is. I'm going to try the oil soak first next time I use it.  It's also wonderful for the skin!!


----------



## Aggie (Aug 31, 2010)

Checking in...

I have been wearing my extension braids now for over 9 weeks and have no intention of removing them until week 12. My hairline is still looking freshly done so I can hang in there for at least another 2-3 weeks. 

I want to do something different for my birthday in October but don't know what I want yet. I was thinking about hip length sengelese twists or a curly human half wig I just recently bought. I still have some time to think about it, thank goodness.


----------



## deltagyrl (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm thinking about braiding it up for the next year.  I'm over my twa.  I miss my length...


----------



## Missjae09 (Aug 31, 2010)

I just co washed tonight and I am banding for the first time.. I hope it comes out right..


----------



## gbli76 (Sep 2, 2010)

Hello, 
I would like to join this challenge.

I transitioned for about a year my last relaxer was June/July 2009.  I recently cut off the rest of my relaxer on 24 Aug 2010.  

My routine while transitioning was to Co-wash with HE HEH or VO5 condish.  I would then pull my hair back in a bun and go.

Now I cant quite do than so I will be getting braids on Sunday.  I hope to keep them in until November.

My routine for my braids will be:
On days that I swim 3X week:
Wet braids with water a cheap condish (VO5)
Use dilluted swimmers shampoo (spray bottle) to wash hair
I will sit under my hooded dryer so my hair will dry completely b4 I go to bed

Once a week I will deep condition with my hair steamer.

I will post pics once i get someone to help me out.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 2, 2010)

Welcome gbli76. . Make sure to use conditioner after each time you use shampoo on your hair. Otherwise it will dry out and begin to break.Also make sure to use a protein treatment at least once every 2-3 weeks followed up by deep conditioning with a moisturizing DC.





gbli76 said:


> Hello,
> I would like to join this challenge.
> 
> I transitioned for about a year my last relaxer was June/July 2009.  I recently cut off the rest of my relaxer on 24 Aug 2010.
> ...


----------



## Aggie (Sep 2, 2010)

This is why I started braiding my hair with hip length extension braids. I missed my length. 





deltagyrl said:


> I'm thinking about braiding it up for the next year.  I'm over my twa.  I miss my length...


----------



## Platinum (Sep 2, 2010)

StephElise said:


> Hi Plat. Doing good here. I like Bentonite clay as well even though my hair seemed a little dry the last time I used it. I saw where someone else put oil in their hair first and then did the treatment to prevent drying. Do you do that or do you just use it as is. I'm going to try the oil soak first next time I use it.  It's also wonderful for the skin!!


 
It's been a few days since I did Benonite Clay and my hair is still soft. My kinks and coils are more defined. I didn't add oil to mine, I just equal parts of ACV and water with the clay until it was the consistency or yogurt. I've also tried it on my face and all I can say is WOW!!! I love it. How often do you plan to use it?


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 2, 2010)

I used bentonite last night. I only add water to mine.  Just like Platinum said, my hair is soft and the coils are quite defined.

I'm starting to like 2nd and 3rd day hair best. I will be cutting back on cowashing soon.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 6, 2010)

How is everybody doing?

I'm still baggying every night, Megatek mix 3x a week, and cowashing about 2-3x a week. So far so good. My hair is getting thicker but I'm not sure about length yet because I still wear my hair in a puff.


----------



## jamoca5 (Sep 6, 2010)

I just bought and used HE Hello Hydration Conditioner and it is LIKE THAT! =)
Still haven't developed that much of a reggie yet, but here's a what I have:

Wash with sulfate-free shampoo and HE conditioner (using Kimmaytube's "buffer technique")
Detangle w/wide tooth comb while airdrying
Moisturizer with water daily/as needed
Plait hair at night and sleep with satin bonnet
Unplait in morning

Hey you guys, do we have a September style/techniue/product?


----------



## RayRayFurious (Sep 6, 2010)

Ladies!

I need help! Are there any YouTube, Fotki, LHCF, BHM, etc. women that you know of who grew their hair from a TWA to mid-back length whose hair I can use to keep me motivated during my hair journey!! I need a great big dose of inspiration. Any recommendations would be helpful!


----------



## winona (Sep 7, 2010)

Checking in ladies.  I am still being lazy Last/This month I have been braiding the front half of my hair and putting the back into a twistout bun.  I am going to try and work on my twists but I get more SSKs when I do them  I am not sure if it is technique or the style itself.


----------



## manter26 (Sep 7, 2010)

winona said:


> Checking in ladies.  I am still being lazy Last/This month I have been braiding the front half of my hair and putting the back into a twistout bun.  I am going to try and work on my twists but I get more SSKs when I do them  I am not sure if it is technique or the style itself.



There were several threads going around about twists ravaging the ends and causing SSKs. It personally isn't my style of choice, mostly because of maintenance required and detangling is a nightmare when I take them down. I prefer braids, the hair is stretched and my strands tend to work together more when in them. When I take them out, the individual pieces are not twisted at all, so it's easy to comb through.


----------



## GreenD (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi all,
Just checking in. I'm still in the cornrows (under my wig) from late July and can't wait to take them out in 3 more weeks. My next set will definitely be smaller with the intention of lasting longer (until Dec.?). That may be a push, but we'll see.


----------



## ajoke (Sep 7, 2010)

Checking in. I have been blowdrying my hair on low after washing, steaming and Dcing the past two weeks(after about 3 months of no heat apart from DCing under the dryer). I missed the thickness of my strands, plus I think my hair is in a more fragile state when straightened, so I have decided to leave of the heat for a month at least. I have also decided to stop washing my hair 2x weekly and restrict it to 1x and DC with steam. I feel like I need to reduce manipulation, especially manipilation of my wet hair. 
I am still debating whether or not to get a full head weave with bangs or stick with wigs as a PS. I will upload a picture soon.


----------



## winona (Sep 7, 2010)

manter26 said:


> There were several threads going around about twists ravaging the ends and causing SSKs. It personally isn't my style of choice, mostly because of maintenance required and detangling is a nightmare when I take them down. I prefer braids, the hair is stretched and my strands tend to work together more when in them. When I take them out, the individual pieces are not twisted at all, so it's easy to comb through.


 
Yeah I have seen all the threads concerning SSKs.  Right now the only thing I know how to do well is cornrow and bun.  I really need to expand my horizons.  I will give myself 4 weeks not necessarily consecutive to see if my hair hates twists.  If she doesnt then I will continue to practice in some form (whole head or half head) until I can perfect it.  I dont want to get too bored with her


----------



## EllePixie (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi, I'd like to join! I was initially staying away from this challenge b/c my goal is curly BSL...but...if it's BSL curly won't it be waist length stretched? Most likely, so here I am! 

My stats:
BC'ed to 1 inch on Dec 26 2009
Current Length: 6 inches
Starter Pic:


----------



## EllePixie (Sep 8, 2010)

manter26 said:


> There were several threads going around about twists ravaging the ends and causing SSKs. It personally isn't my style of choice, mostly because of maintenance required and detangling is a nightmare when I take them down. I prefer braids, the hair is stretched and my strands tend to work together more when in them. When I take them out, the individual pieces are not twisted at all, so it's easy to comb through.


 
If your hair isn't moisturized when you are twisting, the ends will tangle up. I recommend moisturizing ends and sealing daily.


----------



## chocolat79 (Sep 8, 2010)

Checking in! I'm still sticking to my reggie. I just got my hair re-twisted yesterday. I actually don't have too many problems with SSKs. I keep my ends REALLY moisturized as well as the rest of my hair.

I've added in my MN mix and daily or every other day scalp massages. I'm back on my Biotin/B-complex/Hairfinity/Panthothenic acid vitamins and my WL shakes. I technically only need about 2-3 more inches to claim SL by December. I can't wait!

Also, I wear my wig as my PS, technically. I use a silk scarf under my wig. I decided I can't really leave my  hair out too much because I tend to mess with it too much (hands in hair syndrome). So the twists and wig, help a LOT with that.


----------



## Missjae09 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey Ladies! I'm still hanging in there! I haven't had any setbacks and I feel that my hair is coming along nicely! 

The PJ in me just discovered a conditioner that I really love and I think will become a staple in my regi and that's Bed Head's Dumb Blonde conditioner! it's awesome.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 8, 2010)

RayRayFurious said:


> Ladies!
> 
> I need help! Are there any YouTube, Fotki, LHCF, BHM, etc. women that you know of who grew their hair from a TWA to mid-back length whose hair I can use to keep me motivated during my hair journey!! I need a great big dose of inspiration. Any recommendations would be helpful!


 
Hey! Check out Sera2544, she's one of my hair inspirations. She's a 4b that went from TWA to Waist Length. Hope this helps!

http://www.youtube.com/user/Sera2544


EllePixie said:


> Hi, I'd like to join! I was initially staying away from this challenge b/c my goal is curly BSL...but...if it's BSL curly won't it be waist length stretched? Most likely, so here I am!
> 
> My stats:
> BC'ed to 1 inch on Dec 26 2009
> ...


----------



## Aggie (Sep 8, 2010)

Welcome EllePixie. Glad to have you.


EllePixie said:


> Hi, I'd like to join! I was initially staying away from this challenge b/c my goal is curly BSL...but...if it's BSL curly won't it be waist length stretched? Most likely, so here I am!
> 
> My stats:
> BC'ed to 1 inch on Dec 26 2009
> ...


----------



## chocolat79 (Sep 8, 2010)

Finally some "starting" pics...I was supposed to have these a few weeks ago, LOL














Sorry,  I don't know how to resize


----------



## Moopeh (Sep 8, 2010)

EllePixie said:


> Hi, I'd like to join! I was initially staying away from this challenge b/c my goal is curly BSL...but...if it's BSL curly won't it be waist length stretched? Most likely, so here I am!
> 
> My stats:
> BC'ed to 1 inch on Dec 26 2009
> ...





 Hey your curl patterns kind of like mine!    

This is my hair with no styling products and fluffed out.


----------



## EllePixie (Sep 9, 2010)

Moopeh said:


> Hey your curl patterns kind of like mine!
> 
> This is my hair with no styling products and fluffed out.



Cute hair! Yah it does look similar. I don't think I could ever let my hair dry without something though, lol, I get paranoid!


----------



## JC-Junkie (Sep 10, 2010)

Can I still join the challenge please ? I BCed on May the 23 for my birthday after one years transition.
My current regime which i am still tweaking is :
DC once a week with Naked Boost and olive oil or Assuie Moist or something else, still trying to find a staple DC
Shampoo when my hair needs it with HE, my hair doesn't like shampoo, it's too drying
Co-Wash 3-5 times a week with Aussie Moist moisturizing conditioner or any HE conditioners
Daily spraying with my mix of glycerine, EVCO, EVOO and cheapie conditioner
Leave in spray is Aussie Moist Leave spray
Trying to find another moisturizer.
wrap my hair with a scarf

I'll post some pics of my hair when I BCed and now 

TIA


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2010)

Keep up the good work Ladies!

I think I'm going to try S-Curl as a moisturizer for a while. I've been using Worlds of Curls for a long time but I just want to try something different.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 12, 2010)

Ladies I'm sorry but I have to drop out of this challenge. I will be relaxingm y hair today and I think this thread is for natural heads if I'm not mistaken. I cannot manage my natural hair with any degree of success. I am losing too much hair - broken pieces all over the place from detangling. Good luck to you all and happy hair growing.


----------



## fabbodbobbi (Sep 12, 2010)

Aggie said:


> Ladies I'm sorry but I have to drop out of this challenge. I will be relaxingm y hair today and I think this thread is for natural heads if I'm not mistaken. I cannot manage my natural hair with any degree of success. I am losing too much hair - broken pieces all over the place from detangling. Good luck to you all and happy hair growing.


 
Aggie, Im sorry that you are consider leaving the challenge. It definitely does take lots & lots of patience to transition. I too suffered from tons of breakage when transitioning. It took me almost 3 yrs to figure out what worked. I was more embarrassed as an adult to have this sort of problem.erplexed I learned the hard way, I learned CANNOT maintain my hair with too different textures. There were tears, trust me there were LOTS of tears. But I refused to go back to relaxing, texturizing or coloring. I continued my journey with patience and experimenting with different products that works best for me. In addition to my lifestyle. . .I was persistent to find out what works. 
I stayed focus for a year...Im glad that I finally got it right. No breakage, no tears. Just a better, more confident me. 

If you really want to go natural. Im sure there are some members who can give you great advise. Take another moment and think about it. 

Good Luck!

Bobbie


----------



## Aggie (Sep 12, 2010)

^^Thanks Bobbi, but too late, I already texlaxed my hair. I still have some texture left in my hair and I am okay with that. At least I can manage it without yanking out all my hair. I am in a happy place with my hair for now. It's good that you found what is working for your hair and good luck to you too.


----------



## fabbodbobbi (Sep 12, 2010)

Aggie...Thanks! 

  Here I go. Posting pics. Hope it works. 




Bobbie

I think its time for a new phone cover.


----------



## RockCreak (Sep 12, 2010)

I hope its not to late for me to join.  Please see my start pics below.  I can post updated pics.  I have about 6inches of hair now.

My regimen is pretty much simple.. I'm using up what I have as far as shampoos and cons. I've been on the hunt for a good moisturizer for 3b hair.. so for right now, I'm back to using water and sealing with shea butter/vatika oil mix.

I've noticed that my hair takes really well to butters/oils so I will probably be doing more research on natural hair products and possibly developing my own mixes.


----------



## moore.1506 (Sep 13, 2010)

I am sorry it has been so long since I have posted. I have done some twists and mainly been wearing my hair semi out. I am still exploring some of the hair care products avaliable in China so I don't have anything set that I do with my hair. I think I can find some decent moisturizing conditioners here. Shampoo and olive oil so hopefully these things will hold me over untill I find more. I am also tired of my twa I really miss my hair length I have two weeks but I kinda hate the feeling of full hair wigs. I can barely stand weave braids or twists. If anyone has any words of wisdom or fotkis or youtubes to stalk it would be greatly appreciated cause this has been a very hard couple of months transitioning to natural hair.


----------



## N.P.R. Addict (Sep 15, 2010)

I posted in the wrong thread.  I need to be in this challenge as I BC's in April 2009.  Let me take a starting photo and write down my regi and get back to you!


----------



## fabbodbobbi (Sep 17, 2010)

Hello Ladies!!! 

  How everyone doing with the challenge? Today I got box braid because Im doing a show on Sunday. At first I was going to keep them in for only a week but after spending a fortune and setting in the chair for 6hours. Im going to keep them in for at least 2-3 wks.
I washed my hair this morning with Biotin Shampoo, condish w/Aubrey Organic protein, giovanni leave-in moisturizing condish, seal ends with raw shea butter. 

Now that I hair is in braids...my reggie would be daily moisturizing with veg glycerin+water, shea butter or the Jamaican Castor oil. 

After I take out the braids I plan to steam d/c 

Question ladies...I have found great staple products and trying to build a good reggie around them w/o set back. Have you found yourself with great products but trying to figure out how to manage them in your reggie? 

Happy healthy hair growth!!! 
Happy Friday!!! 
Bobbie


----------



## Moopeh (Sep 17, 2010)

I tried my new honey hemp conditioner today and burnt sugar pomade. I put WAY too much in I think. My hair is all crunchy which I really don't like. I didn't have time to twist, I had to wash and go. Last time I did that I ended up with my first set of SSK. So today I was trying to be careful. I'll be rinsing most of it out tonight. My ends at the back of my head have been feeling dry and rough (no splits though) I'm hoping I can learn how to baby them so I don't have to cut off too much hair when I do my next trim.

I'm looking for a glycerin free moisturizer for the wintertime, I have fine strands so I'm looking for something not to heavy. Does anyone know of a good one? Is bee mine hair milk good? I heard the qhemet burdock root cream is good as well. Help appreciated!


----------



## Moopeh (Sep 17, 2010)

fabbodbobbi said:


> Hello Ladies!!!
> 
> How everyone doing with the challenge? Today I got box braid because Im doing a show on Sunday. At first I was going to keep them in for only a week but after spending a fortune and setting in the chair for 6hours. Im going to keep them in for at least 2-3 wks.
> I washed my hair this morning with Biotin Shampoo, condish w/Aubrey Organic protein, giovanni leave-in moisturizing condish, seal ends with raw shea butter.
> ...


 
not yet, still looking, I'm at the beggining of my HHJ.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 17, 2010)

I apologize for not posting lately. My daughter gave birth a few days ago so now I'm Grandma Platinum. I'm thinking about mixing a little MTG with my Mega Tek mix to see if I'm going to get an extra boost to my growth rate.

Keep up the good work, Everyone!


----------



## winona (Sep 18, 2010)

Platinum said:


> I apologize for not posting lately. My daughter gave birth a few days ago so now I'm Grandma Platinum. I'm thinking about mixing a little MTG with my Mega Tek mix to see if I'm going to get an extra boost to my growth rate.
> 
> Keep up the good work, Everyone!


 
WOW congratulations Grandma


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 19, 2010)

i want innnnnnn please 
@4 inch natural unstretched ill post pics later


----------



## Platinum (Sep 22, 2010)

How is everyone doing?

I've been using S-Curl and Sta Sof Fro instead of Worlds of Curls and I think these products are keeping my hair softer longer. I'm adding more protein when I cowash now and I think my hair likes it.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 1, 2010)

I tried something different last night. I sectioned my hair, moisturized with African Royale BRX braid spray, then Sta Sof Fro. When the section began to soften, I finger detangled then sealed with a mixture of Haitian Black Castor oil, Wheat Germ oil, and Profectiv Mega Growth Growth oil. I banded with Goody ouchless ponytail holders, baggied, and went to bed. 

I think this is definetely a keeper!!! My hair is so soft with plenty of moisture! The only drawback that is it was a little greasy but I don't mind. How is everyone doing?


----------



## winona (Oct 1, 2010)

Hey Ladies,  I have been crazy busy with work, school, family, and CROSSFIT  But I have been staying on my dcs even if it is just overnight while I sleep  I have had my hair in a bun for awhile now.  I want to try to perfect twists this winter but it just depends if my life gets a little less hectic. HHG


----------



## ecadnacmc (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi all!  I would love to join this challenge. I have been natural for several years but have been unable to retain length due to lack of knowledge and hairdresser sabatoge.  I am now a little past SL in back stretched, SL sides, and @ CL front.  Hair in twist now until November, will try to post pics then.


----------



## Missjae09 (Oct 2, 2010)

Just checking in... I have discovered that the best thing for my hair is to keep it stretched.. puffs and wash and go's leave me with knots. so i've been doing any style that I can do while my hair is stretched-banding, braidouts, twist outs and even presses (with the flat iron) when I straighten with the iron I will either wrap it at night or pin curl it. it's growing.. i'm very pleased with the retention. I'm steaming at least once a week, I'm using ceramides and jbco and deep conditioning. 

I hope all is going well for you ladies! HHG!


----------



## Diva_Esq (Oct 2, 2010)

Checkin' in!  I got a trim recently and I've been doing wash n go's a lot!  Growing and growing.


----------



## fabbodbobbi (Oct 4, 2010)

Ladies! 

  Just wanted to check-in all the challengers. Reading posts; seems like everyone is doing well. Still wearing braids for 2 weeks. Planning on leaving them in until the end of October. I haven't washed it. Ive been spraying the braid my hair length with the mixture; water/veg glycerin/giovanni leave-in moisturizing condish. Oiling the scalp with Jamaican castor oil and using MT every day. Keeping my fingers cross for no set backs. 

Im thinking about wearing braids through-out the winter. Haven't decided.  

Happy Hair Growth Everyone!!!

Bobbie


----------



## manter26 (Oct 5, 2010)

I posted in the APL, but i guess this update really belongs here b/c I'm not showing my length. so here it goes:




manter26 said:


> Update:
> 
> I took down my beehive cornrows from my too tight sew in. I hid them for about 2.5 weeks under hats, scarves, and a half wig. Turned out I did cut some of my own hair when I cut the thread to remove the tracks.  I'm most upset that I lost some of my blond hair.  Lesson learned, i guess...
> 
> ...


----------



## gbli76 (Oct 11, 2010)

I put these stupid braids in and now i remember why i dont get braids anymore.  They KILL  my edges so i have had them in for about 6 wks and i am going to take them down on Friday deep condition with the steamer and load up on gel to slick it back for work and have it out on the weekends wng mostly (and b4 people ask I am in the military and conservative hair styles rule ).  I have decided no more hiding my hair I will never learn to handle it properly if I am always running from it.  And one day when I get my old computer fixed i will post my starting pics.


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 13, 2010)

i just decided to try the crown and glory method while doing this challenge


----------



## Platinum (Oct 13, 2010)

Started using a homemade sulfur mix a few weeks ago and still sealing with the Castor oil mix. My scalp itches/tingles after applying the sulfur mix to my scalp so I hope that means that it's working. I'm thinking about getting braids soon now that the temperatures are starting to drop.

Keep up the good work, Everyone. Manter26, your hair is pretty! I'm sorry to hear about your setback.


----------



## fabbodbobbi (Oct 14, 2010)

lamaria211 said:


> i just decided to try the crown and glory method while doing this challenge



Lamaria, What is the crown and glory method?

Bobbie


----------



## Diva_Esq (Oct 14, 2010)

Happy growing, everyone!  Just checking in to ENCOURAGE!


----------



## Platinum (Oct 15, 2010)

fabbodbobbi said:


> Lamaria, What is the crown and glory method?
> 
> Bobbie


 
I used the Crown and Glory method when I transitioned. My preferred protective style was Senegalese Twists. You can read about the C&G method here:

The Crown & Glory Technique--Official Site


----------



## EllePixie (Oct 15, 2010)

Still growing...the hair by my ear is almost to my shoulder what whaaat...


----------



## fabbodbobbi (Nov 7, 2010)

Hello Ladies! 

  Just checking in. This thread is getting more difficult to find. Is there an easier way? Ive taken the braid out last weekend. Did a henna color, steam d/c and trim. Getting my hair braid again in December. This time Im going to keep them in for the full term, 3 months. 

Platinum - Thanks for the info on C&G. Information on hair care with braids was useful. 

My hair is healthier than its ever been. Less breakage and softer. Lovin it! 

How everyone else doing?

Bobbie


----------



## Platinum (Nov 7, 2010)

I haven't checked in on this thread in a while. 

I'm still baggying at night with Sta Sof Fro and Haitian Black Castor oil. I recently order 3 bottles of Jamaican Black Castor Oil from Sams 24-7 and I received my order in 2 days. I would definetely recommend this vendor. 

I straightened my hair last weekend. Although I am impressed by the thickness, I was expecting more length. I also noticed a lot of split ends and SSKs as well. I'm going to step it up on the protein because my hair responds well to protein but I haven't been consistent with it. I still plan to make APL in 2011. I believe that I would have made it this year had I not BC'd. 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## winona (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

  I have been dcing and wet bunning every couple of days (after my hair dries out).  Been crazy lazy but my hair has been responding well. 

Platinum I have noticed thickness and not so much too


----------



## HauteHippie (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm so glad this thread was bumped, I have trouble finding it each time, though I thought I'd subscribed. I just eanted to check in. I've moved to NYC and have not been as consistent about hair care as it's getting colder. Warning to anyone else who may have fallen off of the wagon: this is a bad move! I did the same thing in '08, which led to a series of minichops ( I hate having straggly ends). I've started watering my hair again, by spraying it with water/Giovanni direct leave-in. I'll take my sew-in out the 1st week of dec and take pics. Happy hair growing to all!


----------



## Papoose (Nov 7, 2010)

beauti4dlo said:


> I would love to join!!!!! I big chopped in 2006, however I have not been the greatest at taking care of my hair. By now my hair should have been boomijg, however I believe I just have about 8 inches of hair.:-(    I've watched and checked back on lhcf as so many [email protected] beautiful hair blossomed with growth, as line sadly stayed the same. Fed up with It this weekend I declared that with much nourishment and care, I Will reach bsl if not mbl by next year.
> 
> Regime: cowash twice weekly, dc weekly. Protein treatment every three weeks. I will be doing lots of protective styles including buns, twists, braids, rollersets and weaves. Hair will be worn out minimally, and heat will only be used for treatments ( hooded dryer)... I'm super stoked and determined to grow some beautiful lengthy hair... let's do it ladies ;-)


 
ITA.  Please let me in!  I am around 5-6 inches and have been natural since 2003.  I have lurked forever and still haven't committed to taking care of my hair. I've seen ladies here who have reached awesome goals and I want to be down with the team.  I plan to wash & DC with steam once a week, co-wash when I feel dry in between, protective styling, twists, braids, weaves, wigs, whatever it takes!  I'll moisturize twice daily, baggy for a few hours before bed time & dust minimally.  I just started grad school this semester, so I'll need to push myself to make this a priority. Right now, I have my hair twisted w/o extensions.  I plan to wash with diluted shampoo, steam & moisturize before Black Girls Rock.


----------



## Papoose (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm also adding hard protein every 8 weeks, henna & indigo.


----------



## nzeee (Nov 7, 2010)

ok ladies, i've been eyeing this thread for weeks now and am finally ready to join.

it took a while because i feel crazy admitting, publicly, that i want waist length. and that it's even possible for me to grow it out that long. my family has been very supportive but i feel like if i were to ever say that my goal was waist-length i would just get side-eye.

anyhoo, here are my stats:

4b
longer at the crown
short at sides + almost non-existent at each temple (c/o braids)
4a at nape and crown
50% no curls/coils, just moderate kinks but is just enough to get an unbearable amount of ssk's. my aunt and mother have mostly straightish hair. not bone straight obviously since they're both natural, but my mother always looks blown out and my aunt is less straight but still doesn't have thick springy coils like i do. they don't get ssk's at all.

anyhoo, i digress; i'm about 5.5" most places, 8" at crown and in between at other sections. i'm not evening it out right now either. will just grow it out until most hairs catch up to the crown (my ends aren't split, just ssk's that i s&d weekly)

pics )
<removed pics cuz they were showing up in google and could be tracked back to me >


REGIE
i finally started retaining after discovering glycerine this summer. and i was praying that i was one of the people who could use glycerine products through fall/winter and i'm said to find out that i am not one of the lucky ones and one of my staples has to go. so... now i'm trying to figure out what to do to retain moisture, here is what i will currently try, jury's out on effectiveness however

- weave as protective style. try to stay in a weave 6-8wks (i go bonkers after 4wks but gonna make the effort)
- wig when not under a weave
- henna weekly when not weaved up
- dc weekly (whether in weave or not)
- still need to find another replacement for glycerine...


that's all i know for now. only been learning about my natural hair since summer so have a long way to go still. as i learn more and retain more i will post it here.


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 7, 2010)

I would like to join!

Will post pics/ regi this evening. 

BC'd June 2009 and have about 6 inches of hair (5 in many places).

4B course hair (patches of 4A in in the back)


----------



## Platinum (Nov 8, 2010)

All newbies!


----------



## gforceroy (Nov 8, 2010)

delete.....


----------



## lovely_locks (Nov 8, 2010)

oops! wrong thread


----------



## gforceroy (Nov 17, 2010)

bump.....bump


----------



## winona (Nov 17, 2010)

hello ladies.  I finally got of my runt last week.  I am wearing cornrows leading to a twisted french roll.  I think this weekend I will do cornrows again.  I am enjoying not touching my hair for the work week even though my wet buns were super easy


----------



## Janet' (Nov 17, 2010)

Ladies...just putting out some positive vibes these last 6 weeks of the year!!! Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ZkittyKurls (Nov 19, 2010)

I am finally qualified to join! I bc'd nov. 13th and have about 7 inches of growth mostly everywhere except for the front which is about 5.5 mayb 6 inches. i dont really have a regimen yet, but i am basically just doing twistouts for now and will be doing mini twists in the near future. here is my thread with pics of my hair for my starting pic http://www.longhaircareforum.com/hair-care-tips-product-review-discussion/508737-i-bcd-after-18-months-transitioning-3.html. im so excited!


----------



## Tchanelle (Nov 19, 2010)

Hello All,
I saw this thread when it was first posted and didn't think I qualified but I believe there have been some exceptions made so without further adieu I'd like to join. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I have about 5 1/2-6 inches all over and I big chopped in July last year. However due to a bad braid job and not ready to show my new natural I relaxed the top middle portion of my hair for a sew in. All of the relaxed hair is cut off now and I'm looking forward to no setbacks. My current regimen is:
1. Wash 1x every 2wks with Anita Grant* Babassu shampoo bar*
2. Condition with Oyin Handmade Honey Hemp Condish 1x every 2wks
3. 1x a month deep conditioner with Anita Grant Rhassoul Clay under steamer
4. Scalp massage 3x's a week with Vadik Oil( Brahmi Alma & Bring-Raj)
5. Steam whenever my hair feels dry
As far as styling I normally wear box braids with Oyin Whipped Pudding and Burnt Sugar Pomade for 2 weeks then take down and start the process all over. 

Looking forward to future progress with all you ladies, Let's get it!


----------



## fabbodbobbi (Nov 19, 2010)

Hey Ladies! 

  Just stopping by the say Hello! And to sprinkle some positive praise and good wishes to everyone on this challenge. 

My reggie has not changed just the way I use my products. 
Before I put the braids back in, I'll send some pics on my progress. 

HHG! 
Bobbie


----------



## manter26 (Nov 19, 2010)

I've worn my hair straight for 3 weeks, but I think I'm going to put in 2 strand twists. I go through periods of never wanting to see my hair curly again to never wanting to see my hair straight again. Straight hair is easier day to day, but my roots get too poofy and my updo's look terrible.


----------



## ZkittyKurls (Nov 21, 2010)

i put twists in my hair on friday and will hopefully keep them in for at least 2 weeks. i only cowashed it friday morning. i learned that it is great washing and detangling in sections!! im in love with sectioning while washing. anywho here r some pics of how i where my hair.

i add some coconut oil and some oyin burnt sugar pomade to keep them nice and soft every night or when it feels dry.


----------



## Lady_q_tee (Nov 21, 2010)

Im defo joining ... Will update post when I'm on the computer!! Good luck every one

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## winona (Nov 21, 2010)

@ZkittyKurls  

  That is a very pretty style  I think I am going to try something similar before I visit my momma.  She said it is freezin in DC Sheesh I am going to miss TX.  today it was 79 (shorts and t-shirt


----------



## ZkittyKurls (Nov 21, 2010)

^^ thanks! im in delaware about 1.5 hrs from dc, its not that bad for nov. its like 58-59 degrees here. its no 79 degrees but its warmer than usual. lol


----------



## Platinum (Nov 25, 2010)

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!


----------



## ZkittyKurls (Nov 28, 2010)

hey how is everyone doing? i will be back to post pics of my protective style for the next two weeks.


----------



## MeowMix (Dec 1, 2010)

Hey ladies I just discovered this thread.  Thank you Platinum for answering my PM and letting me join.

I have been natural for a number of years, I suffered a chemical burn over 10 years ago and figured bump these relaxers. I also have an issue with my thyroid which I think has impacted my growth/retention. On medication now so hopefully….

Some more vitals

Hair length~ 5-6 inches all around.
Hair type: Outer circle 4a/ Crown 4b
Regie:
Cowash ~ 2-3 times weekly. Shampoo about every 10 days/ depends on how gummy its feeling.
Vitamins at least once a day, try for morning and evening. Usual culprits: biotin, msm, fish oil, ultra nourish hair and a multi.
Protective style: 6 cornrows straight back. I baggy at night. I usually spritz Kimmaytubes leave in conditioner. I use an avocado butter at night when I baggy.
Dust about every 5 weeks.

My current length is in my siggy.  Ladies, I must have really wanted in to post that picture.  HHG everyone.


----------



## Missjae09 (Dec 1, 2010)

Ladies.. just stopping by to check in.. I have started to incorporate ayurvedic powders into my regi. I don't think i've been using it long enough to say whether its helping me.. but I really *feel*[/B] I'm doing something good for my hair.. and I will say that I have not experienced the dryness that I've heard a lot mention from their use of the powders. 

My hair is growing and I will say that it makes protective styling easier for me (because I can't wash n'go with my 4a/b hair) my protective styles last longer. 

I hope all is well with everyone else!


----------



## Diva_Esq (Dec 1, 2010)

Hey ladies!  Just checkin' in...it's been a while.  I'm on my way to APL, but I don't want to straighten and trim until after New Years.  I haven't used heat since I straightened for my last trim on September 27th.  I only straighten right now to trim every 3-4 months. I am still cowashing daily, but I noticed my hair was dry so I've began using olive oil more often.  Other than that, things are going great.  Can't wait for WL!  

Good luck, ladies!


----------



## Platinum (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm thinking about going back to Senegalese Twists as a protective style for the winter. Hopefully I'll be able to do this before Christmas.


----------



## Tchanelle (Dec 2, 2010)

Missjae09 said:


> Ladies.. just stopping by to check in.. I have started to incorporate ayurvedic powders into my regi. I don't think i've been using it long enough to say whether its helping me.. but I really *feel*[/B] I'm doing something good for my hair.. and I will say that I have not experienced the dryness that I've heard a lot mention from their use of the powders.
> 
> My hair is growing and I will say that it makes protective styling easier for me (because I can't wash n'go with my 4a/b hair) my protective styles last longer.
> 
> I hope all is well with everyone else!


What powders are you using? Any hibiscus? i know that one is really moisturizing for your hair since it's supposed to be a natural conditioner


----------



## lizzyb168 (Dec 2, 2010)

Definately joining this now! Waist length here i come!


----------



## ZkittyKurls (Dec 2, 2010)

^^I was just about to ask if you were joining this challenge! here you are! lol

here are my pics of my hair ... mini twists, they are no where near perfect because i was actually bored at work and decided to make my medium sized ones into small ones. they ok but i have to keep stretching them every night by braiding it. but they are slowly unraveling, and i dont know y. my hair is really really soft and it could b because of the oils and leave ins but its not helping them stay together.


----------



## ZkittyKurls (Dec 9, 2010)

Hey wat r u ladies up to? Hope everything is goin well


----------



## Platinum (Dec 10, 2010)

How is everyone doing? I'm in braids now and will probably stay in braids until Spring. I also plan to learn how to braid my own hair. I may consider doing the Crown and Glory method for a year.


----------



## fabbodbobbi (Dec 10, 2010)

Hello Ladies, 

  How's everyone?!  Where I live - winter is officially here. 
My hair is in 2strand twist. Plan on keeping them in for 3 months. I will follow the crown and glory method. Only thing I would like add to the method is use a mixture to clean my scalp twice a week. The stylist who has done my twist gave the ingredients to make the mixture. Will keep you posted on the outcome. If all goes well, I will share. I dont think she would mind. 

HHG! 

Bobbie


----------



## HauteHippie (Dec 11, 2010)

Hi ladies! I'm just checking in. It's nice to read about how everyone is doing and what they're doing with their hair.

I think I said I was going to post pics way back on one of the early pages. But I haven't had Internet access for quite a while. Yay for the new iPhone app! I took these at the beginning of the month. Now I'm back in a full weave.


----------



## ajoke (Dec 13, 2010)

Hello Ladies,haven't checked in for a bit now. I've been washing and DCing with my steamer once a week. The last time I straightened was in October. I had decided toflatiron today, but after I airdried my hair over 90%, and lightly blow dried it, I decided not to after all. I love the thickness of my hair and don't want to jeorpadize it.


----------



## cinnespice (Dec 13, 2010)

Im still here. I use either amla or vatika oil as a pre poo and I wash my hair and deep conditon once a week. I pass the blow dryer on it for bit and let the rest air dry. After ward i mosturize, seal it and braid it up under my wig. I just started to mosturize daily with just some braid spray which works good. Im working on thicking up my hair other that that its growing. It somwhere between nl and sl right now streched.


----------



## ZkittyKurls (Dec 13, 2010)

hi ladies!! today has been a month since i have been completely natural. time flies so fast!! I need a good quality deep conditioner. i tried the profectiv deep conditioner and i dont like the feel of it, as if there was alcohol in it, which there may be, didnt read the ingredients thoroughly. 

but i was thinkin about using aussies 3 minute deep conditioner. any suggestions? i plan on dcing in a few weeks so i will have some time on my hands to stock up on stuff i need.

ive had these twists in for almost a week and they have already shrunken up a little. i will be experimenting w some more styles over the next few days, and next week i will try putting them in rollers.


----------



## fabbodbobbi (Dec 14, 2010)

ZkittyKurls said:


> hi ladies!! today has been a month since i have been completely natural. time flies so fast!! I need a good quality deep conditioner. i tried the profectiv deep conditioner and i dont like the feel of it, as if there was alcohol in it, which there may be, didnt read the ingredients thoroughly.
> 
> but i was thinkin about using aussies 3 minute deep conditioner. any suggestions? i plan on dcing in a few weeks so i will have some time on my hands to stock up on stuff i need.
> 
> ive had these twists in for almost a week and they have already shrunken up a little. i will be experimenting w some more styles over the next few days, and next week i will try putting them in rollers.




Hi ZkittyKurls, 

 the (2) products I fell in love with when d/c are Giovanni Deep Moisture Conditioner and Shea Moisture Restoration Conditioner. 

HHG! 

Bobbie


----------



## EllePixie (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm about 3 inches away from APL in the back, prob 4 inches on the sides (my hair layers b/c my BC was even). As a self challenge, I think I'm going to stay away from my flat iron until I reach APL.


----------



## nlamr2013 (Dec 22, 2010)

While reading the initial post I saw that we had to join before dec 1, but then ther is a list for people who joined between july 2 and dec 31. So am I able to join or is it too late?


----------



## ZkittyKurls (Dec 23, 2010)

hey hope all is well! just checking in, here are some pics of my twists, its been two weeks since i had them in and they have shrunken quite a bit. i have been using leave-ins and oils on my hair. i will probably be washing them next week and i bet they will shrink up even more.

cant wait to get to APL my goal is by May 2011. Does anyone else have any short term length goals with within the year 2011?


----------



## fabbodbobbi (Dec 27, 2010)

Hello Ladies!!!

  Hope everyone had a wonderful christmas. Wishing everyone a happy new year. Im so looking forward to witness everyone progress in 2011.

HHG!!! WOOHOO :woohoo2::woohoo2::woohoo2:

Bobbie:


----------



## manter26 (Jan 8, 2011)

The jury is still out about how I feel about my 2010 progress...I guess I should be happy because my hair naturally evened up the layers from my BC, which is why it looks like I didn't gain as much length as I expected.

I can't wait to have hair down my back. I want to get to APL, then BSL this year.

Here's my 2010 progress with dates on the pic (not the best quality but good enough for me)





I plan to wear the same tank in my progress pics from now on. My hair is at the 1st full stripe on the tank, as of December. The next stripe will be APL, and past it, full APL.

I decided to go back to protective styling back-to-back because I lose way too much hair detangling after wash and gos. I also had a setback...about a dime size bald spot, which has never happened to me before in my life. I think the culprit was the hair color I used, Garnier Herbashine. The color came out wack, nothing like the box and I suffered massive shedding because of it. I guess shame on me for not patch-testing or reading reviews. MakeupAlley had similar experiences. Along with my fabulous bald spot, I have a lot of heat damage. I'm guessing it was the combo of the color then the heat styling because the color was the only thing I did different in my heat technique. I did an Aphogee 2 step treatment but my results were not dramatic. I'm trying to include a lot more protein daily and see if things improve over time.

I plan to stick to braids or twists, maybe wigs, no heat, no color for 2011. (or at least until I pass APL with blunt ends)


----------



## NefertariBlu (Jan 8, 2011)

ZkittyKurls said:


> hey hope all is well! just checking in, here are some pics of my twists, its been two weeks since i had them in and they have shrunken quite a bit. i have been using leave-ins and oils on my hair. i will probably be washing them next week and i bet they will shrink up even more.
> 
> cant wait to get to APL my goal is by May 2011. Does anyone else have any short term length goals with within the year 2011?



I think I just found my hair twin! your looks fab, have you got an album?


----------



## HauteHippie (Jan 15, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> As a self challenge, I think I'm going to stay away from my flat iron until I reach APL.



Same here! I'm no where near 3 inches away, though. Can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## EllePixie (Jan 31, 2011)

**Bump** How y'all doin? I think I am quitting sulfur for awhile, so I hope that does not hinder my growth.


----------



## fabbodbobbi (Jan 31, 2011)

Hello Ladies! 

 How's everyone doing? Still wearing the twist. Have a month and a half to go before taking them out. Will send pics on my progress then. 

HHG! 

Bobbie


----------



## winona (Jan 31, 2011)

So the bun has become my go to stylei find i just dont feel like doing anything else


----------



## SherylsTresses (Feb 19, 2011)

I've recently BC'd and will be perusing this thread. I'm very hair lazy with about 8" of natural hair. So, I've been wearing my hair in Kimmaytube's wash, tuck and go style. Thankfully, I have just enough hair for this style.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 19, 2011)

I forgot about this thread. How is everyone doing?

I'm in braids but I'll probably take them out this weekend (they've only been in for about a week). I'm not happy with them. I usually go to the African braid shop but I tried to save money this time by finding someone that braids at home. Next time, I'll just pay the extra $$$ and go back to the braid shop.


----------



## winona (Feb 19, 2011)

Hola still in buns. I think I am going to up my cowashing game.


----------



## MeowMix (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi everyone, 

Just checking in.  Still keeping my hair in cornrows.  I'm also trying to start an ayurvedic regimen.  HHJ everyone


----------



## cinnespice (Feb 22, 2011)

^^^Vatika oil rocks btw. 
Hello still here. Still ps'ing with with wigs and working on growth and retention. 
Trying to learn how to cornrow and twist even though i don't leave my hair out im just trying to learn. Hair is growing very slowly.


----------



## fabbodbobbi (Feb 23, 2011)

Whattup Ladies! 

Just checking it. Hair still in braids. Will be taking them out mid March. 
Sometimes I miss styling my hair but I know wearing the braids avoid me from having set back and not worry about styling. These winter months have been brutal; wearing hat and scarfs can cause breakage and dryness along edges. 

How's everyone doing? How are you handling your hair journey? 

Will post pics of my progress next month. 
In the meantime...HHG.

Bobbie ​


----------



## Platinum (Feb 24, 2011)

I took my braids out the other day and I notice that I have lots of splits. I was planning to get my hair braided this weekend but I may have to wait. I'm thinking about trimming the splits, do a protein treatment, and DC. I really wanted to stay braided until summer but I may have to wait a few weeks until I see some improvement.

How is everyone doing?


----------



## EllePixie (Feb 24, 2011)

I just did my first successful twist out!!! And I slept on it, and was able to get second day hair! This is a milestone for me -


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Feb 24, 2011)

Hey, just checking in...still in braids but i think I'll take them down after 3 weeks due to fuzziness...and I'll confess I miss my hair, as well...


----------



## manter26 (Mar 15, 2011)

Two years ago last week, I relaxed my hair for the last time. I've never been happier with my hair  (except for the length, of course). I'm proud of myself for embracing my natural hair this time around. Last time natural, I textlaxed then wore wigs 99% of the time. I just took out some yarn braids and here I am at 2 years post, with a loose puff/pony.

Overall, I'm happy. I'm almost at APL, hoping to get there by the end of April. I have about 9 1/4 inches of hair. I did most of my trimming in the beginning, trying to fight off the mullet fro.  It's not 1/2 a month, but I'll live. I'm aiming for BSL by Dec 31, 2011.  I think my ultimate goal is hip length stretched (it started at BSL, lol...which is the longest my hair as ever been.)


----------



## Jewell (Mar 15, 2011)

Hey ladies {waves} I'm just checking in...doing weekly CW's, leaving hair in buns or twisted up in a clip, no combing in between washes.  Discovered the "Shea Moisture" Curl Enhancing Smoothie and Deep Treatment Mask...and my hair *adores* this stuff.  The smoothie cream keeps my ends so moist and soft, and grapeseed oil really does well on top as a sealant.  I can see I've had growth already from my Jan. 11 BC.  I hope maybe I will be BSL by mid-fall 2011 at the earliest.

ETA: Also re-upped on my vits, have been very consistent in taking them, and I've made an effort to include more protein than usual in my diet. This always helps a lot with growth for me (I'm an average grower due to anemia, but vits, topical growth aids, and good diet speed up my rate).


----------



## ZkittyKurls (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey yall!! hope all is well!! i am currently in mini twists for the next 4 weeks and then i think i am just going to weave it up until my 1 yr which is in Nov. i feel that my ends arent doing its best and i am very lazy when it comes to my hair. so i figure i might as well do a weave and then at least i can protect my ends and still play with some sort of hair in the mean time. How is everyone else doing?


----------



## GreenD (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey ladies, it's been a minute since I checked in. Well I trimmed off an inch so I'm about an 1+ from APL (again). I was doing the search and destroy method which I *will not *do again. I'll opt for regular trims every 2-3 months from now on. I think I have about another inch to take off of my hair in the back, and I should be good. Ugh!! I hate set backs, but I brought this on myself. So you live and you learn..... Hopefully my hair will bounce back and I'll be APL if not beyond by years end. At least my hair will all be one length by then..... :/. Happy hair growing!!


----------



## Platinum (Mar 27, 2011)

I trimmed my splits, did a protein treatment, DC'd and went to the braid shop about 2 weeks ago. I need to step it up on the cowashing because I got good growth when I cowashed daily. I'm looking for another hair vitamin (I'm thinking about trying Nioxin) and I'm thinking about going back to Megatek.

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Nayna (Mar 27, 2011)

So I'm thinking about changing my regimen.  I think I'm going to cowash weekly or bi weekly and shampoo once a month.  I'm getting length which is nice but I want to hassle it less.  

I took down box braids on Friday and my hair felt overwhelming.  I guess two months without having to do it spoiled me.  I put it in two flat twists after blowing it out and I like the way it looks when I take it out, and it's easy to do.  I don't want to wet it again any time soon, lol.


----------



## Diva_Esq (Mar 29, 2011)

Checking in... 

I'm fast approaching my 1 year natural anniversary of April 5th!  What shall I do to celebrate???  I'm going to see Janet Jackson in concert that night...celebration!!! YAY!!

I've FINALLY mastered my cowash staples, staple hair styling prods, and staple deep con! I'm stoked!!! 

Now I'm keeping my hair in protective styles 6 days a week, down 1 day.


----------



## MeowMix (Apr 14, 2011)

Checking in.  I just trimmed my dry crunchy ends today.  HHG everyone


----------



## Platinum (Apr 14, 2011)

Checking in... I'm in braids for another 4-6 weeks. I'm cowashing daily since the weather is changing. I noticed that I got good growth last summer when I cowashed daily.

Keep up the good work ladies.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Apr 14, 2011)

oooops, thought this was the 2010 thread


----------



## Diva_Esq (Apr 15, 2011)

Checking in again! I trimmed on April 6th. I'm officially past APL. I hope to be BSL by fall. Not going to claim a month so I won't jinx myself.

My plan is to keep my hair pinned up the majority of the time for protective styling. If I accomplish my BSL goal, I'll happily be closer to WL!  

Here's a pic of my progress (1 year natural anniversary length check & trim): 







Compared to this in July 2010, shortly after this thread began:


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi ladies,

  I cannot join this thread because I did not big chop but I had four years of major shedding which stopped about nov of 2010.  So I am growing in alot of hair from scratch.  I just wanted to find some all naturals that are on a long journey to long hair and not scissor happy.  I use S&D only.  I have alot of hairs and clumps at differnet layers but my shortest largest volume is 3-4 inches.  That the one I will put in this challenge. 


  Good growing and I am rooting for you all the way to waist length and beyond.
 I will be silently riding along on your wave.  Back into lurking


----------



## ZkittyKurls (Apr 29, 2011)

Checking in! I am 5.5 months post bc and currently have my hair in medium sized twists. i am hoping to reach apl by my 1yr which is in november. i will be wearing a weave and a few other protective styles throughout the summer.


----------



## manter26 (Jun 9, 2011)

manter26 said:


> I'm in!!! Do I need to send a PM?
> 
> I BC'd last summer and have about 7" of hair.



This is really disappointing, I was the first to sign up ^ with 7" of hair. Right now, at almost a year later, I have about 9.5" of hair... Didn't even realize I had retained so little.   

I guess I can blame all the wash and go's. I've had loose hair since Jan. I'm back to braids indefinitely and using castor oil to see if I can make up some time.


----------



## HauteHippie (Jun 11, 2011)

manter26 said:


> This is really disappointing, I was the first to sign up ^ with 7" of hair. Right now, at almost a year later, I have about 9.5" of hair... Didn't even realize I had retained so little.
> 
> I guess I can blame all the wash and go's. I've had loose hair since Jan. I'm back to braids indefinitely and using castor oil to see if I can make up some time.



Don't feel bad! I hit a lull, too and I need an *ahem* trim. I haven't had a real one in almost a year after this womeman got a little snip-happy-- major slpits. 

But, perhaps we've both learned a lot! Knowledge is the longest lasting artillery!

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## ZkittyKurls (Jun 11, 2011)

HEy yall. i am currently in mini twists for the next 4 weeks. i wont be washing them because they will start to lock on me. but ive been using shea butter and oyin handmade. i cant wait for the summer to be over just so i can do a real length check! i want to get my hair professionally straightened for that one. 

i had a weave in for 4 weeks and missed my hair soooo much that i took it down. i need to get a kinky curly weave so that i wont miss my hair as much because it will act similar to my hair. but i dont have the funds as of rightnow. so if i cant get that i will be switching it up from mini twists and yarn braids for the rest of the summer. 

thats all for now!


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 15, 2011)

checking in im under my hooded right now with AOWC and Jason Natural tea tree scalp normalizing condish!


----------



## fabbodbobbi (Jun 15, 2011)

hey ladies!!!
I'm so glad this thread was easy to find. it's bn a while. still wearing braids and will continue throughout this summer. following the crown & glory method. moisturize every other day with essential oils and castor oil.
I've added silk powder in my shampoo as well. 

not sure if it's a bad thing or not. but I do not wash my hair that often when my hair is in braids. i wash every 2 or 4 wks. what do ur opinion?

how's everyone doing so far?! 
HHG.
BObbie


----------



## natalie20121 (Jun 17, 2011)

Just checking in ladies. I haven't posted in forever. Life has definitely taken over. But anyway I have definitely had some set backs. I lost a lot of length do some color damage that I got from highlights. I said I would never do it but did it anyway and that set me back. I also did a BKT which I regret and so i have been nursing my hair back to health. I started out with 5 inches and I just measured at 10.5 inches so although I had set backs I still grew a nice amount of hair. I have 10 more inches until I reach waist length and I can't wait! So I think I'm still on track for July 2013 however I may cut off about 5 inches when I reach my goal to get rid of the Bkt'd hair. although its still curly the texture to me feels to silky and I much rather my kinky texture better. Stay tuned for pics.


----------



## moore.1506 (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi ladies! Ive been MIA for a long time. But i'd like to catch up. I've been a little down on my natural hair lately. I love the look of twist outs that have some hang to them, but my hair isn't long enough (as a natural) to have hang yet. I was itching for a relaxer but being overseas has helped me stay away from it. I did a length check im about collar bone length right now. I put in braids about 1 month and 3 weeks ago. I am keeping them in for one more week then I gotta get rid of these things! I will soon be back in the US and I am going to try to start a more natural regimine and see if that makes me more happy with my hair. 


I plan to find some shampoo to use from Whole Foods
Use natural conditioners, try some different homemade recipes
Jojoba, EVOO, coconut oil
Water, glycerin, and aloe vera as a moisturizer
Twists all week, twist out on the weekends
Maybe change up the style once a month
Possibly use some heat to stretch my fro once every 2 months
July is my one year BC anniversary! (Nappiversary?)
Here are some pictures


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jun 18, 2011)

Checking in, just enjoying my hair and all the moisture giving humidity... My hair is happy n growing wonderfully. I think I have about 2" to go in the back till I get to apl. Hoping I can get there by October/December. HHG!


Sent from my iPod Touch using LHCF App


----------



## ZkittyKurls (Jun 18, 2011)

i did get a chance to do a quick measure of the front and i noticed that when i first posted in the beggining the front of my hair was 5.5 inches...now its about 7.5 inches!!! so from nov til now with two trims, ive retained 2 inches! not too bad bein that the front grows slower for me. i definetly took down one of my mini twists just to do a length check in the front. lol!! its twisted back up and will do a real length check after the summer.


----------



## ZkittyKurls (Jul 3, 2011)

ZkittyKurls said:


> i did get a chance to do a quick measure of the front and i noticed that when i first posted in the beggining the front of my hair was 5.5 inches...now its about 7.5 inches!!! so from nov til now with two trims, ive retained 2 inches! not too bad bein that the front grows slower for me. i definetly took down one of my mini twists just to do a length check in the front. lol!! its twisted back up and will do a real length check after the summer.


 
quoted myself because i did a quick length check and i am actually 8.5 inches in the front, 8 inches on the sides and 9 inches in the back...im guessing when i did my mini trims, i evened some of the hair all around, or maybe the layers are just growing put on its own. i dunno. but im excited!!! so im guessing with another trim between now and november, i should have around 10 or 11 inches of hair which would make me APL!


----------



## HauteHippie (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm out of thus challenge.

Good luck ladies!

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## ZkittyKurls (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi ladies! i currently have my yarn braids in and i like them...its alot tho. but i dont have to worry about my hair for two months. i actually miss when i was transitioning and i would always have my hair in some protective style for months at a time. so im getting back into the swing of things, besides i am not the type that likes doing my hair on an everyday basis anyways so this should be good for me. 

I will be trying at least 1 or 2 new styles with these braids every week and once they are out, i will be doing a trim...about a 1/2 inch or so. And then November will be my one yr! so until next time

HHG!!


----------



## winona (Aug 15, 2011)

Update will be doing a length check on Thursday.  I cant post results bc I am in the HYH challenge but I will let you ladies know how it goes


----------



## fabbodbobbi (Nov 13, 2011)

Hello Ladies, 

I know its been a while. Although Ive been out of site I have always kept this challenge and all you ladies in mind. 

I see some great progress among everyone. This is so encouraging. Keep it up!!! 
Im happy to say that I finally have mastered my hair care. Unfortunately I have not taken photos. The reason because Im trying to change my way of thinking. By focusing on taking care of my care as if its a natural process just like walking with one foot in front of the other. Earlier in the challenge I drove myself crazy...yes I can get obsessed with wanting to see results. So I had to step away to enjoy the journey. 
So far my current regi since I have taken the braids out in Aug 2011. I wear my hair in protective styles and use the green house effect method (or baggy) every other night. This method keeps my from getting dry and brittle. I teach dance and work out 5 days a week; this method has worked well with my lifestyle and hair. 
I reduced shampooing my hair to once a month along with a deep protien and moisture condish. 

Hopefully I find the courage to post some pic next month. 

HHG! 

Bobbie


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Nov 15, 2011)

Bumpity bump ladies! Enjoying my wash m go's this fall/winter


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 15, 2011)

I think for winter, I'm gonna stick with twists and braids under wigs during the week and then outs for a week. Its working GREAT so far


----------



## ZkittyKurls (Dec 24, 2011)

Im an inch away from apl in the back!  I think i will trim every 3 months starting in january. I am hoping to be full apl by may. So i will be putting in temporary locs from the end of january-april. I straightened my hair andleft it for 3 wks...loved it although i do believe my curls were slightly loosened...not worried tho because its still just as kinky as ever..so i will be able to get one more protein treatmentin before my ps. Happy holidays! 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## manter26 (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm hoping to finally have 12" of hair in 2012 and make BSL...maybe even MBL! I'm excited for my 3rd year of natural hair. 




manter26 said:


> I'm in!!! Do I need to send a PM?
> 
> I BC'd last summer and have about 7" of hair.



Just to update my status update... (quoted post is from 6/2010) I now have about 9" at the bottom layers and 11-12" at the top. I was unwillingly cut blunt in Sept so the back is pretty short...I think I lost 2-3" but gained them back. I'm a slllloooooowwww grower as well so I average about 1/3 inch per month.

Pics are in my fotki which is in my profile here.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jan 31, 2012)

I even forgot this thread. Im wondering if it is really possible for be to obtain wl in 2013!!! My longest layers have reached apl not long ago.


----------



## manter26 (Mar 4, 2012)

The other thread got going again and I got jealous.  tagged everyone- I guess the deactivated didn't get tagged. Still 24 of us in it. Please post updates and if there's enough interest, I'd be happy to take over the challenge.


----------



## winona (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi Ladies  I am about 3 inches from BSL. WOoohoo  The more I think about it I am not sure if I want to handle WL hair:/ but I think I will grow my hair just to see.  The longer my hair gets the easier it is to keep it in a style.  I think I just like the look of longer hair in PS.  At least for my hair type (4a in back, straight-ish in front, 4b in the middle:/).  I am in the hide your hair challenge so I can't post a length check but here are two bun comparisons

First one is with stuffing the second is just me


----------



## manter26 (Mar 4, 2012)

^thanks for your update! I'm at about the same. 2-3 inches to BSL. I'm also hiding my hair but I may post an update in June anyway.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 4, 2012)

Couple weeks after bc






 February 25, 2011






  December 27, 2011. Didn't slick my edges down . This is the pic that made me go Curly Girl. Did a detox with Terressentials Mud wash and I have been CG for about 8 weeks now.

I am happy with my length. I am APL stretched.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 4, 2012)

Wow this thread is a little old but anyway, I am back to neck length because of a major setback from a stylist that butchered my hair while taking out a weave in January. I have literally started all over again this year. I have about 4 inches of hair on my head now and can't wait to get back to shoulder and APL again.


----------



## nikki2229 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hey ladies. I have to take some pics but I have hovered at or around BSL for the last year due to SSK knots. I have decided to straighten my hair more often then the 2-4 times per yr due to non length retention. I will post a pic.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Mar 5, 2012)

nikki2229 said:
			
		

> Hey ladies. I have to take some pics but I have hovered at or around BSL for the last year due to SSK knots. I have decided to straighten my hair more often then the 2-4 times per yr due to non length retention. I will post a pic.



Ive also decided to straighten more...due to.ssk and no retention .


----------



## coolsista-paris (Mar 5, 2012)

Aggie said:
			
		

> Wow this thread is a little old but anyway, I am back to neck length because of a major setback from a stylist that butchered my hair while taking out a weave in January. I have literally started all over again this year. I have about 4 inches of hair on my head now and can't wait to get back to shoulder and APL again.



Sometimes i wonder if some stylists know their job,what they are doing.... Anyway keep on doing good.stuff and make that hair beautifuly come back. ;-)


----------



## manter26 (Mar 5, 2012)

Shay72 said:


> [ This is the pic that made me go Curly Girl. Did a detox with Terressentials Mud wash and I have been CG for about 8 weeks now.
> 
> I am happy with my length. I am APL stretched.



I'm thinking about doing the same thing. After I finish all my stuff with cones (Aussie Moist, etc) I think I'm going to purchase the Mud Wash and adopt CG from then on out. 

Keep us updated on how it goes. I would love to see before and after pics.



Aggie said:


> *Wow this thread is a little old* but anyway, I am back to neck length because of a major setback from a stylist that butchered my hair while taking out a weave in January. I have literally started all over again this year. I have about 4 inches of hair on my head now and can't wait to get back to shoulder and APL again.



Yes, the thread it old. It is meant to be a 4 year minimum challenge giving the class of '09 BC'er support getting to WL. Thanks for the update and good luck with your HHJ. Weave take down can be tricky, I cut a few tufts myself...but idk if I would trust someone else...



nikki2229 said:


> Hey ladies. I have to take some pics but I have hovered at or around BSL for the last year due to SSK knots. I have decided to straighten my hair more often then the 2-4 times per yr due to non length retention. I will post a pic.



Thanks for the update. Be sure to keep us posted on the heat usage, etc.

Keeping my hair stretched helps tremendously with SSK. I usually have less than 10 at any given time and that's no big deal to me. I just cut them and keep it moving.


----------



## winona (Mar 5, 2012)

Last night got about an inch cut by my hubby using creaclip so now I am 3 inches away from BSL


----------



## moore.1506 (Mar 6, 2012)

[IMG]http://i935.photobucket.com/albums/ad196/moore1506/110.jpg[/IMG]

My hair has reached right bellow the shoulder blades so its growing but i don't feel like im closer to waist length


----------



## manter26 (Mar 6, 2012)

Looking good moore.1506 ! You'll be WL in no time. Do you mind sharing your reggie with us? TIA


----------



## moore.1506 (Mar 10, 2012)

manter26 said:


> Looking good moore.1506 ! You'll be WL in no time. Do you mind sharing your reggie with us? TIA



Sure! I don't always follow this exactly but this is basically what it is. 

*Once a week:* Wash with Jason's Organics dandruff shampoo. If my hair is fairly detangled then I use my home made conditioner after I shampoo and I leave it on about 1 hour. If my hair is very tangled I use my conditioner as a prepoo, for 1 to 2 hours then wash with my shampoo and condition with Treasme natural conditoner for about 15 minutes. 
*Homemade conditioner:* Treasme natural conditioner, coconut milk, couple of spoons of coconut oil, 1 spoon full of plain full fat yogurt. (This concoction cut my detangling time down to about 30 min)
*Leave in:*  Kinky Curly leave in, seal with Jojoba oil.

Try to put on a bonnet or scarf nightly. Try to take a daily multivitamin, fish oil vit, and biotin vit. Drink only water with every meal and throughout the day. 

In a perfect world I would wet it daily with water and seal with jojoba, but I don't always do this. 

Right now I am in a sew in but I will be taking it out in about 2 weeks and putting in some kinky twists. I am doing a lot of weave right now cause I want length and I haven't been doing the things I need to do nightly to my hair. 

Thanks for the encouragement manter26


----------



## winona (Apr 17, 2012)

O No the cutting bug caught me in a dark ally last night.  I was taking out so twists last night to freshen them up and I got a few tangles that I couldn't untangle so I grabbed the scissors and started cutting:/ O Well I guess I am just going to try and grow super healthy hair.  I have no idea the damage I have done because it was in the middle of my head and I just used some activator gel to twist hair without adding the fake hair.  I don't have any time to check out all the damage until next week after finals.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 17, 2012)

I have pretty much started all over again on the 12th of this month myself. My hair is about 4" long now and working on the health and length of it for the next 2 years. I hope to be at least full APL to mid-BSL by then.

My mistake was not giving my hair timely trims. By not trimming, my hair ended up a ham and I do not want to make that mistake again. I think putting myself on an every 3 months trimming/dusting schedule will work perfectly. 

Also, I have not been sticking to my protective styling like I should have been - ie, wigs over my flat-rowed hair. This grew my hair so well in 2000-2003. My problem this time has been patience, but I gatta try again and stick to my plan. Wish me well.


----------



## HighAspirations (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm so in!  Where has this thread been all my life


----------



## Diva_Esq (Dec 24, 2012)

I haven't checked into this challenge in a while but I made WL with this length check. Next goal, getting more layers to WL, then WHIP and HL and maintaining!! Thanks for the support over the past 2 years!!

[url]http://www.longhaircareforum.com/picture.php?albumid=7181&pictureid=119605[/url]


----------



## moore.1506 (Jul 29, 2013)

Hey im part of this challenge, for some reason I thought it was until Dec 30th 2013. I guess the end date already passed but I would like to update with pictures. I did not make it to waist length but it is bsl. Latter when I get home tonight I will take a couple of pictures to show my length.


----------

